# Boruto Volume 2



## MayorNiYueki (Nov 28, 2016)

Ikemoto is getting there :3


----------



## TRN (Nov 28, 2016)

I like it


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice rape face

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (Nov 28, 2016)

I guess that's a decent cover. 

Any stats in this volume?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 28, 2016)

The Title is : "Shitty Old Man !!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2016)

Purple Rinnegan, huh? Does that mean it turns red when he transforms? 

I can wait four months. 



Hussain said:


> Any stats in this volume?



Momo stats wanting Hussain?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 28, 2016)

Klue said:


> Momo stats wanting Hussain?


All the characters if possible.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 28, 2016)

Pretty good! i like it. and Momo 
He finally looks threatening ,  dat face! 
And his Rinnegan are purple?!


----------



## King Shark (Nov 28, 2016)

Hmm, not bad at all. 
This momoshiki reminds me of the first boruto movie poster(minus the rape face ofc).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zef (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks nice, I admit.


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2016)

Damn son, even @Zef may join team Ike?


----------



## Indra (Nov 28, 2016)

Isn't that bad. I wish Sasuke was on there too


----------



## shippuuden (Nov 28, 2016)

*Release:* December 2
*Total number of pages:* 200 pages
*Price:* 400円 + Tax
*Source:*


----------



## Platypus (Nov 28, 2016)

Klue said:


> Purple Rinnegan, huh? Does that mean it turns red when he transforms?
> 
> I can wait four months.


Next chapter's color page will probably feature Super Momoshiki.


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Next chapter's color page will probably feature Super Momoshiki.

Reactions: Funny 12 | Winner 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Nov 28, 2016)

Great cover!


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks bretty gud, especially Momoshiki.


----------



## ramezzes (Nov 28, 2016)

I wonder if anyone noticed Naruto forming Rasengan with two hands and in this pose he looks as though he is copying Goku's pose when forming Kamehameha?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 28, 2016)

ramezzes said:


> I wonder if anyone noticed Naruto forming Rasengan with two hands and in this pose he looks as though he is copying Goku's pose when forming Kamehameha?


Rasenhamehameha?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Indra (Nov 28, 2016)

Boruto just looks like a Sayian to me nowadays

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zef (Nov 28, 2016)

Klue said:


> Damn son, even @Zef may join team Ike?


Changed my mind. The Rinnegan supposed to be red


----------



## theRonin (Nov 28, 2016)

The art has improved tbh. Momoshiki looks good with that expression, LOL.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 28, 2016)

Ichibat said:


> The art has improved tbh. Momoshiki looks good with that expression, LOL.


He wants to rape them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## theRonin (Nov 28, 2016)

pat pat said:


> He wants to rape them


Instead gets raped.


----------



## Indra (Nov 28, 2016)

So nothing interesting?


----------



## Rai (Nov 28, 2016)

Lets wait for few more days


----------



## pat pat (Nov 28, 2016)

Ichibat said:


> Instead gets raped.


 , maybe he'll do better in the manga , but still....he's gonna be raped 



ℜai said:


> Let wait for *more few days*


----------



## Indra (Nov 28, 2016)

Yeah we'll probably wake up tomorrow with a picture of dead Naruto drawn by Kishimoto.

Le shit storm


----------



## pat pat (Nov 28, 2016)

This is what Rai posted Seems like  volume 2 is 4 chapters, from chap 4 to 7. The total of pages for the chapters is 151....and the volume is 200 pages....


----------



## Indra (Nov 28, 2016)

So what else is there?


----------



## pat pat (Nov 28, 2016)

lndra said:


> So what else is there?


If the volume really is 200 pages ( which i think it is). there's 49 pages of "something else" remaining


----------



## theRonin (Nov 28, 2016)

pat pat said:


> If the volume really is 200 pages ( which i think it is). there's 49 pages of "something else" remaining


Maybe a bit more filler?  But a filler of 49 pages is a bit off.


----------



## Rai (Nov 28, 2016)

Chapter 7 starts at page 151 and it's 40 pages long? too lazy to check

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 28, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Chapter 7 starts at page 151 and it's 40 pages long? too lazy to check


191


----------



## Indra (Nov 28, 2016)

9 pages free? Make that 4 or 5 due to the images Rai uploaded.


----------



## SupremeKage (Nov 28, 2016)

I need to see some team Moegi stats


----------



## theRonin (Nov 28, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> I need to see some team Moegi stats


Who is Moegi?


----------



## Derael (Nov 28, 2016)

Ichibat said:


> Who is Moegi?


Team Ino-shika-cho's sensei


----------



## Platypus (Nov 28, 2016)

pat pat said:


> The total of pages for the chapters is 151....and the volume is 200 pages....


Err no. Chapter 7 begins on page 151 and ends on page 195 (45 pages).

Edit: I'm slow 



pat pat said:


> the volume is 200 pages


I don't recall volumes always being as long as stated on the product page, especially digital versions. But I could be wrong.

Volume 1 had two pages with character birthdays, preferences and whatnot at the end.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## theRonin (Nov 28, 2016)

Derael said:


> Team Ino-shika-cho's sensei


Ah Yes. I remember now. Kono's teammate too, right?


----------



## Derael (Nov 28, 2016)

Ichibat said:


> Ah Yes. I remember now. Kono's teammate too, right?


Yeah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Nov 28, 2016)

Did ikemoto change Boruto's color to red?


----------



## pat pat (Nov 28, 2016)

lndra said:


> Did ikemoto change Boruto's color to red?


I doubt, the name of the manga is still written in pink and his outfits have the pink colour in every color page. Maybe it's an error from him.


----------



## SupremeKage (Nov 28, 2016)

Ichibat said:


> Who is Moegi?


Konohamaru's teammate


----------



## Indra (Nov 28, 2016)

pat pat said:


> I doubt, the name of the manga is still written in pink and his outfits have the pink colour in every color page. Maybe it's an error from him.


I checked that Ikemoto's coloring is not the same as the regular advertisements.

Either he can't make the color, or he made it different.

But I think I've seen him make the color before 

Eh I'll watch it.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 28, 2016)

lndra said:


> I checked that Ikemoto's coloring is not the same as the regular advertisements.
> 
> Either he can't make the color, or he made it different.
> 
> ...


I checked and his pink isn't always light pink. Sometimes it's darker ( red in this case)? But on the volume one cover it's clearly light pink.


----------



## Derael (Nov 28, 2016)

I think red doesn't suit him. Plus it doesn't match the title. It's not the first time Ikemoto does this. He did it for chapter 6's color page.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 28, 2016)

Derael said:


> I think red doesn't suit him. Plus it doesn't match the title. It's not the first time Ikemoto does this. He did it for chapter 6's color page.


 
Yep kinda weird, it's not actually red in this pic above, but it's not light pink ( which is bolt's color).


----------



## pat pat (Nov 28, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Digital


Oh thanks ,  i see. So it's the same  thing for the volume 2 cover?


----------



## Rai (Nov 28, 2016)

pat pat said:


> Oh thanks ,  i see. So it's the same  thing for the volume 2 cover?



The cover of Vol.2 is also digital.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Indra (Nov 28, 2016)

pat pat said:


> I checked and his pink isn't always light pink. Sometimes it's darker ( red in this case)? But on the volume one cover it's clearly light pink.


Yeah it's not very consistent 



Derael said:


> I think red doesn't suit him. Plus it doesn't match the title. It's not the first time Ikemoto does this. He did it for chapter 6's color page.


I really liked his Chapter 700 color. 

It's super dark on the outside (with the black colors), but on the inside, it's super light (the white and pink). They blend well.


----------



## SupremeKage (Nov 28, 2016)

Black and red>>>>>> black and pink

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Indra (Nov 28, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> Black and red>>>>>> black and pink


----------



## SupremeKage (Nov 28, 2016)

lndra said:


>


Ok ok I guess Vegeta can pull it off


----------



## Indra (Nov 28, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> Ok ok I guess Vegeta can pull it off


Anyone who can pull off hot pink and still look bad-ass deserves an award

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gunners (Nov 28, 2016)

They will proba ly tweak covers for the sake of contrast.


----------



## Derael (Nov 28, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> Black and red>>>>>> black and pink


Black/pink Boruto >>>>> black/red Boruto. The pink match his eyes and hair better + it's a mix of his parent's orange and purple (Additive color mixing)


----------



## SupremeKage (Nov 28, 2016)

Derael said:


> Black/pink Boruto >>>>> black/red Boruto. The pink match his eyes and hair better + it's a mix of his parent's orange and purple (Additive color mixing)


Hmm both colours seem to match his eyes and hair. Both are good, I just find the red looking cooler on him.


----------



## Derael (Nov 28, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> Hmm both colours seem to match his eyes and hair. Both are good, I just find the red looking cooler on him.


To me, making Boruto wear pink is like making Naruto wear yellow. It irks me. It's just not his color. Also red is too basic. I feel like pink gives more personality and originality to the design.
As for the colors matching, Boruto has blond hair and light blue eyes, close to cyan. A color close to magenta match more than red because it's the subtractive  primary colors (CYM, cyan, magenta, yellow).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## theRonin (Nov 28, 2016)

lndra said:


> Anyone who can pull off hot pink and still look bad-ass deserves an award


Pink is associated with Sakura too.


----------



## fuff (Nov 28, 2016)

Derael said:


> To me, making Boruto wear pink is like making Naruto wear yellow. It irks me. It's just not his color. Also red is too basic. I feel like pink gives more personality and originality to the design.
> As for the colors matching, Boruto has blond hair and light blue eyes, close to cyan. A color close to magenta match more than red because it's the subtractive  primary colors (CYM, cyan, magenta, yellow).


by any chance are u this guy?
since ur having a boner off colors?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 28, 2016)

Ichibat said:


> Pink is associated with Sakura too.


On my version of chap 6 cover, iit seems red. but on Rai's version, it's light pink. So i guess the problem is from digital the version .


----------



## Derael (Nov 29, 2016)

Ichibat said:


> Pink is associated with Sakura too.


Only the hair. She has been wearing red since part 1. Now red is Sarada's color.


fuff said:


> by any chance are u this guy?
> since ur having a boner off colors?


Colors are important in a design that's why. Yet Ikemoto doesn't to care about that (he gave Sasuke those orange-ish shoes and belt after all. Atrocious.)
Kishi knew how to deal with that, most of the time.


----------



## fuff (Nov 29, 2016)

Derael said:


> Only the hair. She has been wearing red since part 1. Now red is Sarada's color.
> 
> Colors are important in a design that's why. Yet Ikemoto doesn't to care about that (he gave Sasuke those orange-ish shoes and belt after all. Atrocious.)
> Kishi knew how to deal with that, most of the time.


i know i was just joking. color is important...dont remind me of what ikemoto did to sasuke


----------



## Indra (Nov 29, 2016)

Ichibat said:


> Pink is associated with Sakura too.


Girls generally are able to pull out any forms of pink and look good in it. It's not really a masculine color 

At least personally. I think Sakura's pink hair and red outfit + back shorts gives her a well designed color combination.

We don't praise Kishimoto enough for his color choices. Although some do suck tho. Like Kisame looks retarded to me


----------



## Rai (Nov 29, 2016)

Boruto Vol.3 will be out in 2017/5/2

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Indra (Nov 29, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Boruto Vol.3 will be out in 2017/5/2


Holy shit. The next Volume comes out in May? 

Can you imagine if the rehash is still going by then?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Klue (Nov 29, 2016)

lndra said:


> Holy shit. The next Volume comes out in May?
> 
> Can you imagine if the rehash is still going by then?



*Looks at avi*

I won't be mad.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 29, 2016)

lndra said:


> Holy shit. The next Volume comes out in May?
> 
> Can you imagine if the rehash is still going by then?


Yeah , May. the Volume is gonna be pretty long. lol and no the recap won't last till may lol, i doubt it will last till January tho, i can't already feel the "end of recap" air


----------



## Indra (Nov 29, 2016)

Klue said:


> *Looks at avi*
> 
> I won't be mad.


Not even you can handle 5 months of just Rinnegan content. You'll die from the inside out

6 months of Rinnegan content

1 month of Rinnegan getting solod

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Klue (Nov 29, 2016)

lndra said:


> Not even you can handle 5 months of just Rinnegan content. You'll die from the inside out



Heaven doesn't kill. 



lndra said:


> 6 months of Rinnegan content
> 
> 1 month of Rinnegan getting solod



Define solo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Nov 29, 2016)

Klue said:


> Heaven doesn't kill.


What if it's Hell? 





Klue said:


> Define solo.


One kunai at hand slicing it in half

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platypus (Nov 29, 2016)

@pat pat People have been saying that the movie arc is coming to an end since the release date for volume 1 was announced . Ikemoto×Kodachi can easily pad things out over another 4-5 chapters – 2 chapters at the very least – if they want to.

I don't think Vol.3 is going to be lengthier. Possible reason(s) why it doesn't come out till early May:

The manga is going to take a break at some point.
The chapters are going to be shorter than they have been.
The April chapter is going to be in Vol.4 instead of Vol.3.

Longer volumes have bigger price tags and only rarely do they sell bigger and thus more expensive volumes. I think Vol.43 (Itachi vs. Sasuke / The truth behind the massacre / Kishi's original editor's final chapters) is the only extended volume the Naruto series has ever had. But I guess it's possible in this case if the movie arc lasts another 5 chapters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 29, 2016)

Platypus said:


> @pat pat People have been saying that the movie arc is coming to an end since the release date for volume 1 was announced . *Ikemoto×Kodachi can easily pad things out over another 4-5 chapters* – 2 chapters at the very least – if they want to.
> 
> I don't think Vol.3 is going to be lengthier. Possible reason(s) why it doesn't come out till early May:
> 
> ...


 
Or maybe they'll just take the risk of doing a very long volume.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 29, 2016)

Guess it settles it, red Rinnegans are non-canon. But Rasengan is blue. 

As for when the movie content ends, I'm no longer going to be predicting... but for the sake of it I'll say by Feb-March at most. 

But this time it seems bearable if they'll change some content like they did with Momo in the end...unless it is just him looking like a super version of CS2 mutations.


----------



## Indra (Nov 29, 2016)

Platypus said:


> @pat pat People have been saying that the movie arc is coming to an end since the release date for volume 1 was announced . Ikemoto×Kodachi can easily pad things out over another 4-5 chapters – 2 chapters at the very least – if they want to.
> 
> I don't think Vol.3 is going to be lengthier. Possible reason(s) why it doesn't come out till early May:
> 
> ...


It's absolutely pathetic at this point. Every-time a new chapter releases we literally all say that it's going to end in the next 2-3 chapters, yet, I noticed that is the same revolving message every chapter nowadays.

It's not getting closer to the end, you can really tell they are extending it. Like you said, I can see them finishing it in two chapters, but I know it's not going to happen at all.

They probably would not start a new Boruto arc without the start of a new volume. Hilariously sad.




Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Guess it settles it, red Rinnegans are non-canon. But Rasengan is blue.
> 
> As for when the movie content ends, I'm no longer going to be predicting... but for the sake of it I'll say by Feb-March at most.
> 
> But this time it seems bearable if they'll change some content like they did with Momo in the end...unless it is just him looking like a super version of CS2 mutations.


Kishimoto always drew Momoshiki's Rinnegan purple, it was SP who changed it.

They technically were never canonically red in the first place. Just SP doing SP shit


----------



## Klue (Nov 29, 2016)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Guess it settles it, red Rinnegans are non-canon.



Assuming no color change in his transformed state.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> But Rasengan is blue.



Blue or yellow. Kishi never made up his mind.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 30, 2016)

Volume's not canon .


----------



## Indra (Nov 30, 2016)

ℜai said:


> This is one of the changes in the volume (too lazy to check if they're more):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess there is no photo this time around? It would of been spoiled by now like last time. It's been a few days already


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2016)

ℜai said:


> This is one of the changes in the volume (too lazy to check if they're more):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Makes more sense but:


----------



## Rai (Nov 30, 2016)

lndra said:


> I guess there is no photo this time around? It would of been spoiled by now like last time. It's been a few days already



Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Platypus (Nov 30, 2016)

Maybe never?


----------



## Indra (Nov 30, 2016)

I don't get why it takes so long.  

But tomorrow then. Let's see.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 30, 2016)

Maybe forever


----------



## Rai (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## SupremeKage (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## TRN (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Zef (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## fuff (Dec 1, 2016)

rai has been saying tmr...everyday now...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Rai (Dec 2, 2016)

Japanese don't gives a shit about Volume 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 2, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Japanese don't gives a shit about Volume 2


lets hope for low ratings. SJ needs to know who needs to come back..


----------



## Rai (Dec 2, 2016)

He won't come back (at least for now)


----------



## fuff (Dec 2, 2016)

ℜai said:


> He won't come back (at least for now)


i know, they asked if he wanted to do boruto back when the manga ended he said NO im tired. >.< but then like a year later at the ny convention he was like ya theres no way i can beat the success of naruto. just give him a raise and tell him to come back.


----------



## Rohan (Dec 2, 2016)

The only saving grace is Boruto. Other than that, the entire cover is trash.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Klue (Dec 2, 2016)

Rohan said:


> The only saving grace is Boruto. Other than that, the entire cover is trash.



Damn son, you give no fucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Dec 2, 2016)

Klue said:


> Damn son, you give no fucks.



Just stating facts.


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 2, 2016)

I wonder how well this volume will sell. I strongly believe the last volume sold ok was because of the Mitsuki one shot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platypus (Dec 2, 2016)

Speaking of which: Volume 1 sold 431,872 copies by Nov 20, ranking 87th in the Top-Selling Manga Volumes of 2016. (That's an additional 59,558 sales since Sept 4, excluding digital.)

Volume 2 won't sell as much though I think.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## pat pat (Dec 2, 2016)

it's already surprising that they get this much sales by doing a fucking recap


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 2, 2016)

pat pat said:


> it's already surprising that they get this much sales by doing a fucking recap




...with bad art?


----------



## Rohan (Dec 2, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> ...with bad art?



With changed plot and filler ?


----------



## pat pat (Dec 2, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> ...with bad art?


It was bad at first , like from chap 1 to 4. But now it's acceptable


----------



## Indra (Dec 2, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Speaking of which: Volume 1 sold 431,872 copies by Nov 20, ranking 87th in the Top-Selling Manga Volumes of 2016. (That's an additional 59,558 sales since Sept 4, excluding digital.)
> 
> Volume 2 won't sell as much though I think.




Translation "
Rating tankōbon for today, "Borut" occupies the 6th position.
Let me remind you, the release volume was held today.
(attached below cover volumes in super HQ)"

VK.

I don't think it will sell as much as Boruto volume 1 either.


----------



## Platypus (Dec 5, 2016)

Boruto 2 is selling less than World Trigger 17

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pat pat (Dec 5, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Boruto 2 is selling less than World Trigger 17


what is world trigger 17?
Did the sales for the week got released tho?


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 5, 2016)

Ikemoto must include some paring stuff or fanservice if he wants to earn his bread. 

Looks like even folks in Japan got a limit for recaps.


----------



## Platypus (Dec 5, 2016)

pat pat said:


> what is world trigger 17?


Volume 17 of another WSJ manga.

World Trigger vol. 16 sold 143,333 copies from Friday 9/2 to Sunday 9/4. (3 days)

Wednesday's Oricon ranking will cover the same time frame (from Friday 12/2 to Sunday 12/4), so I'm guessing no more than 150k estimated copies sold for Boruto 2.

Boruto 1 sold 183,413 in 4 days, so meh, doesn't seem that much of a drop.

http://shosekiranking.blog.fc2.com


----------



## Rai (Dec 5, 2016)

No premium drawing by Kishimoto, digital-paper same release date and recap =

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Dec 5, 2016)

well it doesn't seem like a huge drop, just that others mangas sold better......
anyway it doesn't matter, but just end this recap already


----------



## Addy (Dec 6, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Cover:
> ​


momshiki's face


----------



## Zef (Dec 6, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Ikemoto must include some paring stuff or fanservice if he wants to earn his bread.
> 
> Looks like even folks in Japan got a limit for recaps.


If they draw Sasuke sexing Sakura I'll buy at least 20 copies.  


For research purposes of course.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## calimike (Dec 6, 2016)

Poster for Boruto Vol. 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 6, 2016)

Zef said:


> If they draw Sasuke sexing Sakura I'll buy at least 20 copies.
> 
> 
> For research purposes of course.


do u really want that in IKEMOTO's art? u wont be able to tell where what begins and ends with his body portions...


----------



## Zef (Dec 7, 2016)

fuff said:


> do u really want that in IKEMOTO's art? u wont be able to tell where what begins and ends with his body portions...


He'll either make their bodies look very skinny or very fat.


But Who cares?
Think about our SS moment fuff


----------



## fuff (Dec 7, 2016)

Zef said:


> He'll either make their bodies look very skinny or very fat.
> 
> 
> But Who cares?
> Think about our SS moment fuff


well i wouldnt be happy with ikemoto SS art...i need kishi, heck even SP does a better job at drawing than ikemoto.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zef (Dec 7, 2016)

fuff said:


> heck even SP does a better job at drawing than ikemoto.


That's what I tried to tell people who said the art was improving.

SP art looks bad in a lot of episodes, but it still resembles Kishimoto's drawing. Ikemoto's art is below even SP.


----------



## fuff (Dec 7, 2016)

Zef said:


> That's what I tried to tell people who said the art was improving.
> 
> SP art looks bad in a lot of episodes, but it still resembles Kishimoto's drawing. Ikemoto's art is below even SP.


ya SP art at least looks like kishis. but theres also eps that look good in SP's art ltbh. like ya ill admit ikemoto did improve but he only improved on sasuke's hair...everything else still looks derpy like the hip/body anatomy, faces-shape and structure, the damn color choices-brown boots really?, boruto face looks smushed and like a pumpkin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Dec 7, 2016)

seeing ikemoto's art, im not sure what to feel/expect on chou-chou's butterfly transformation


----------



## fuff (Dec 7, 2016)

dinosaur ninja said:


> seeing ikemoto's art, im not sure what to feel/expect on chou-chou's butterfly transformation


how about chou-chou not looking like chou-chou


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 7, 2016)

lndra said:


> Translation "
> Rating tankōbon for today, "Borut" occupies the 6th position.
> Let me remind you, the release volume was held today.
> (attached below cover volumes in super HQ)"
> ...




Its already tanking. 
The decline from 1 -1.2 million to 430k


----------



## fuff (Dec 7, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Its already tanking.
> The decline from 1 -1.2 million to 430k


thats good news. It shows SJ what they need to change. but i cant blame SJ fully because they did give kishi the option to continue the boruto manga after naurto ended (read on interview) and he was all no im tired let me rest, yet he wants to make another manga.


----------



## Rai (Dec 7, 2016)

Salt and tears


----------



## fuff (Dec 7, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Salt and tears


just like what ur doing in regards to addy's manga vs urs


----------



## Rai (Dec 7, 2016)

fuff said:


> just like what ur doing in regards to addy's manga vs urs



How so? 

Title looks ugly because isn't in the right format 

Should be KL Convo Bread: *Addy's Manga > ℜai's Manga 

It has nothing to do with me *


----------



## fuff (Dec 7, 2016)

ℜai said:


> How so?
> 
> Title looks ugly because isn't in the right format
> 
> ...


i agree with on that i didnt even know it was the convo thread til i noticed it was missing. but....still.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 7, 2016)

Ya'll be giving SP way too much credit



Seriously though. I'll probably be saying this a million times since the recap seems to be infinite, the fact that these people are making a shred of money, is surprising. And I'm so thankful Landon isn't hear to preach his "You don't understand because the Japanese love translating shit into more shit" 



Zensuki said:


> Its already tanking.
> The decline from 1 -1.2 million to 430k


Yeah I expect it to sell past 150k, but anything past that will surprise me.


----------



## fuff (Dec 7, 2016)

lndra said:


> Ya'll be giving SP way too much credit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only reason there was more sold before was because it had the mitsuki oneshot and the new pic from kishi. like i feel like the movie has been overplayed SO MUCH-movie, novel, game, manga...

landon tbh his opinions on ikemoto are i love ikemoto because hes relevant to naruto. i feel like hes the type that loves everything naruto no matter how bad it is...like i said 1000 times before hahah.


----------



## Indra (Dec 7, 2016)

fuff said:


> the only reason there was more sold before was because it had the mitsuki oneshot and the new pic from kishi. like i feel like the movie has been overplayed SO MUCH-movie, novel, game, manga...
> 
> landon tbh his opinions on ikemoto are i love ikemoto because hes relevant to naruto. i feel like hes the type that loves everything naruto no matter how bad it is...like i said 1000 times before hahah.


I doubt it about the Kishimoto drawing. That was released a few days after the volume was released, so the hype for volume one was not that. It could contribute to sells post-people finding out that Kishimoto drew something for the fan's... but then again it was said that Kishimoto ony made that drawing for a specific book-store in Japan.



The contributing factor was the Mitsuki 1 shot, and it being it's first volume /w goodies.

Though we should be able to see how well the volume sells without a Kishimoto 1 shot. Even though it's recap, it should narrow it down to how many fan's are interested in Japan at least


----------



## fuff (Dec 7, 2016)

lndra said:


> I doubt it about the Kishimoto drawing. *That was released a few days after the volume was released,* so the hype for volume one was not that. It could contribute to sells post-people finding out that Kishimoto drew something for the fan's... but then again it was said that Kishimoto ony made that drawing for a specific book-store in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was actually released *with* the volume as bonus. but obviously that was not the main reason it sold main reason was the mitsuki one shot. 


well it sold bad in weeek 1...i doubt it will sell any better.


----------



## Indra (Dec 7, 2016)

fuff said:


> it was actually released *with* the volume as bonus. but obviously that was not the main reason it sold main reason was the mitsuki one shot.
> 
> 
> well it sold bad in weeek 1...i doubt it will sell any better.


Well, not exactly. It was said somewhere, a translation on VK when the first image appeared, that Kishimoto drew that image for his 'favorite' book store in Japan. It was never released *with *the first volume, unless you bought it from that specific place.

It depends on how we rank it it. Compared to past Naruto's volumes? Yeah. Just looking at it by itself? It didn't sell too bad. It's actually still in the top 100 right now months later  (I just checked).

It's even doing better than DBZ Super, surprisingly. Though it isn't a top 5, not by far.

Once the content starts to become 'fresh', then we'll know for sure just how well this series is going to do consistently. This is the only Naruto volume with repeated content, so just from that standpoint it would never do as well as anything releasing with 100% uniqueness.. Plus that's not counting the new management team from start to finish, new art, etc.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 7, 2016)

fuff said:


> thats good news. It shows SJ what they need to change. but i cant blame SJ fully because they did give kishi the option to continue the boruto manga after naurto ended (read on interview) and he was all no im tired let me rest, yet he wants to make another manga.



WSJ are desperate Fuff. They just lost Naruto, their 2nd best property domestically and number 1 outside of Japan. They don't care about Kishi's health, his family life or how he hasn't even been able to spend much time with his children. Its why Kishi went from weekly to monthly. 




lndra said:


> Yeah I expect it to sell past 150k, but anything past that will surprise me.



I don't see this manga lasting long if this keeps up.


----------



## Indra (Dec 7, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> I don't see this manga lasting long if this keeps up.


I swear if the Manga sells anything less than 50k than it's going to be dropped for sure.

It sold like 200k or what-ever the first time right? I expect at least 100k for this volume, at best. 

If it goes under 50k then it'll be dropped after the 3rd volume unless they take the risk to build those broken bridges.


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2016)

fuff said:


> i agree with on that i didnt even know it was the convo thread til i noticed it was missing. but....still.....



Saving....


Will use five years from now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platypus (Dec 7, 2016)

fuff said:


> thats good news. It shows SJ what they need to change.


Not really.

It shows they can put minimal effort into making Boruto manga and still sell hundreds of thousands of copies per volume, easily outselling the majority of ongoing Jump manga.

This manga isn't going to get cancelled anytime soon.


----------



## Indra (Dec 7, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Not really.
> 
> It shows they can put minimal effort into making Boruto manga and still sell hundreds of thousands of copies per volume, easily outselling the majority of ongoing Jump manga.
> 
> This manga isn't going to get cancelled anytime soon.


What shocked me the most is that Volume 1 ranks 59 in sales as of today in that list of what-ever.

Like seriously it's a damn shame. Either the Manga/Novel game is weak, or the Naruto fan base is strong.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 7, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Salt and tears


 can ya feel dat salt? It's dancin' , it's swingin', can ya feel it?  
-----------

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Dec 7, 2016)

lndra said:


> What shocked me the most is that Volume 1 ranks 59 in sales as of today in that list of what-ever.
> 
> Like seriously it's a damn shame. Either the Manga/Novel game is weak, or the Naruto fan base is strong.


the Naruto fan base is huge. And it's still a recap of a movie that came out back in august 2015. It got release on dvd, blu-ray at theater. It is one of the most seen nardo movie meaning that a lot!of people already watch it. And they're recapping that particular movie. And volume 1 sold around 400k( if I remember well) it's something.


----------



## Platypus (Dec 7, 2016)

*Estimated Boruto Tankōbon Sales (Oricon)*


BORUTO-ボルト--NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS-【1】
Release Date: August 4 (Digital: August 18)

Weekly Copies (08/01-08/07): *183,413* [*1st] 
Weekly Copies (08/08-08/14): *110,323* [*3rd]
Weekly Copies (08/15-08/21): **36,810* [25th]
Weekly Copies (08/22-08/28): **22,063* [47th] 
Weekly Copies (08/29-09/04): **19,705* [37th] 

*Estimated Total Copies Sold: 431,872 (last updated 11/20)*

Here's the preview (first 62 pages) on the official Shonen Jump site in case someone's interested: 
http://plus.shonenjump.com/client_info/SHUEISHA/html/player/viewer.html?tw=1&lin=1&cid=SHSA_ST01C88075600101_57


***

BORUTO-ボルト--NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS-【2】
Release Date: December 2 (Digital: December 2)

Weekly Copies (11/28-12/04): *116,905* [*5th]
Weekly Copies (12/05-12/11): 
Weekly Copies (12/12-12/18): 
Weekly Copies (12/19-12/25): 
Weekly Copies (12/26-01/01):

*Estimated Total Copies Sold: 116,905 (last updated 12/04)*

Here's the official volume preview (first 32 pages) in case someone's interested: 
http://plus.shonenjump.com/client_info/SHUEISHA/html/player/viewer.html?tw=1&lin=1&cid=SHSA_ST01C88082700201_57

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zef (Dec 7, 2016)

The first week sales plummeted significantly between volumes. Muhwahwahwaha!

 Cancellation imminent?


----------



## pat pat (Dec 7, 2016)

Zef said:


> The first week sales plummeted significantly between volumes. Muhwahwahwaha!
> 
> Cancellation imminent?


or maybe the coming back of kishi?
This time the question will be , <<Is saske sarada's dad?>>And the villain will be Shon ( ) a dude who can control people's dicks with his mangekyu


----------



## Zef (Dec 7, 2016)

pat pat said:


> or maybe the coming back of kishi?
> This time the question will be , <<Is saske sarada's dad?>>And the villain will be Shon ( ) a dude who can control people's dicks with his mangekyu


Kishi should at least do one-shots from time to time. Not like he has anything better to do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derael (Dec 7, 2016)

Why do some people want the manga's cancellation so much? They won't get any benefits from it. That's just dumb.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Dec 7, 2016)

Zef said:


> Kishi should at least do one-shots from time to time. Not like he has anything better to do.


 Yeah he can do one-shot for others characters. ( Inojin or Shikadai for example)


----------



## Zef (Dec 7, 2016)

I would prefer one on the old gen characters tbh, we know almost nothing about their adult lives.


Like who did Lee knock up?

Where does Sasuke go for 10 years?

What happened with Shino? Don't think we saw him in the Boruto movie, only Gaiden.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## pat pat (Dec 7, 2016)

Zef said:


> I would prefer one on the old gen characters tbh, we know almost nothing about their adult lives.
> 
> 
> Like who did Lee knock up?
> ...


isn't it what SP( ) is gonna do ? ( concerning the old cast). Whatever yeah it would be cool, but it wouldn't bring anything to the new manga. If it's published in a boruto volume then it has do add something to the bolt's story. And the next generations manga isn't about the old cast but the new one. So if there needs to be a one shot, wouldn't it make more sense to be about a next gen character?


----------



## Derael (Dec 7, 2016)

Zef said:


> What happened with Shino? Don't think we saw him in the Boruto movie, only Gaiden.


He was responsible of the 2nd stage of the exam with Tenten. He appears in the movie.


----------



## Indra (Dec 7, 2016)

Most of those questions are already answered though. I don't remember where I read this, but apparently Lee has a wife, but she's a new character (not an existing one), so they didn't have time to show her. Most likely she's not even real /yet/.

Shino becomes an academy teacher.

And Sasuke explains that he was searching for his 'hypothesis' all these years 

--------
The sales have dropped but it's still doing a lot better than other popular Shueshia titles. For instance, not even Black Clover, which is also a SJ advertised series, sold as much.

They aren't going to drop the Boruto Manga just yet when it's one of their highest sellers. Even DBZ Super, lower than that too 

The Manga has to drop below the top 10 for them to actually start worrying about whether or not this shit will sell.

Like Platty was saying earlier, it's basically free money without the hard work. Just retracing scenes and then putting your official stamp on it.

They ain't gonna drop free money until there's no income.


Edit: In comparison to other Shueshia titles, they are selling more than:

Ru To Love Darkness
Black Clover
Something written by "Miura Tadahiro"
Sousei no onmyouji
Something written by "Yoko Kamio"
Promise of Neverland

...And many more which were also co-released on the 2nd. That's not counting other published works not owned by Shueisha either, it ranks #7 today.

Though the top best sellers for Shueisha as of the rankings (which were released on the same day) were OnePunchMan & Haikyuu.

If the number drops to 50k on the first day in contrast to something above 90k, then they obviously are going to have a meeting about continuing or discontinuing the franchise, I'd imagine.

That's my assumption. I don't see them losing their patience over at least 90k. If they can bounce back after the rehash and gain a larger fan base, which would be the Naruto fan base before it, then it'll be here forever


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 7, 2016)

Kishi is an artist, and like most artists he by definition has a creative spirit.

So if he's said he's "done with Naruto but wants to do another manga", that's probably exactly what he means; he did Naruto for 15 years and can probably draw it in his sleep by now. It's no challenge to him anymore, and he feels he's said everything he needs to say about these characters. He's bored, simply put. But he still wants to continue evolving as an artist and try new ideas that he might have had before but that would not have fit the tone and setting of Naruto.

He doesn't want his tombstone to just read "_Creator of Naruto"_. While it's likely to always remain his _magnum opus_, he'd like to add some more titles to his resume. The only reason for him to go back to Naruto would be for the money, which he hardly needs since he's likely making billions of yen from merchandise and volume sales.

At least that would be my guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 7, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Not really.
> 
> It shows they can put minimal effort into making Boruto manga and still sell hundreds of thousands of copies per volume, easily outselling the majority of ongoing Jump manga.
> 
> This manga isn't going to get cancelled anytime soon.



Haven't several series (not newly established) been cancelled at that range 300-400k. 



Platypus said:


> *Estimated Boruto Tankōbon Sales (Oricon)*
> 
> 
> BORUTO-ボルト--NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS-【1】
> ...







Derael said:


> Why do some people want the manga's cancellation so much? They won't get any benefits from it. That's just dumb.



Because this shit is a stain on the Naruto franchise


----------



## Rai (Dec 7, 2016)

Boruto manga isn't getting cancelled 

Color page every chapter

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Derael (Dec 7, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Because this shit is a stain on the Naruto franchise


Those last 5 years have been a stain on the Naruto franchise. 
Honnestly, the Boruto manga doesn't have much influence on the Naruto franchise, since it's just a recap. Wanting it to fail this much is just petty. 

I'm not really satisfied with the mnaga but I don't want Ikemoto and Ukyo to fail. 
I'm actually looking foward new content. If it gets cancelled (it won't) that would just be a huge letdown.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 7, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Boruto manga isn't getting cancelled
> 
> Color page every chapter


It's like the 8th consecutive color page, did it even happened before?


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 7, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Boruto manga isn't getting cancelled
> 
> Color page every chapter



But will it continue to be  ignored by 70% of the fanbase

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 4


----------



## Rai (Dec 7, 2016)

For now, but, once the recap is over and there is new material 

Art should be better


----------



## fuff (Dec 7, 2016)

ℜai said:


> For now, but, once the recap is over and there is new material
> 
> Art should be better


wouldnt it be worse since he doesnt have a ref anymore...


----------



## pat pat (Dec 7, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> But will it continue to be  ignored by 70% of the fanbase


Don't worry , you'll be there to see the greatness of the badass Boruto.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 7, 2016)

fuff said:


> wouldnt it be worse since he doesnt have a ref anymore...


No it means that they will Finally have the opportunity to tell the story they want to tell.


----------



## Rai (Dec 7, 2016)

Don't worry fuff, you will eventually accept it


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 7, 2016)

ℜai said:


> For now, but, once the recap is over and there is new material
> 
> Art should be better



I think you're going to be in for a shock


----------



## Rai (Dec 7, 2016)

Don't worry Zen, you will eventually accept it  too

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 7, 2016)

I think the authors setup a hype for the next chapter, involving Momoshiki. If he can cater to both Naruto and Sasuke fan's with an amazing fighting sequence, I can see people relying on him more than they did when the recap first started.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 7, 2016)

lndra said:


> I think the authors setup a hype for the next chapter, involving Momoshiki. If he can cater to both Naruto and Sasuke fan's with an amazing fighting sequence, I can see people relying on him more than they did when the recap first started.


If ukyo came with his own spin on things(or even better something new and fresh) i'd forgive them a little bit 

They need to just scrap alot of that movie battle altogether for the manga(they can keep the kyuusano tho). All the high speed taijutsu wouldn't look as good in this format despite how godly it was in the movie. I'm looking for third eye rinnegan ninjutsu usage to carry momoshiki through this battle. It's perfect since no scientist came along this time and momo's ammo is limited as fuck outside of shadow possession jutsu and maybe something else. Not to mention, it seems he isn't a bulky powerhouse here. His "weakness" to taijutsu can still remain but i just want him to fight in a more appealing fashion. No kinshiki fodder weapons and getting treated like a pinball by naruto and sasuke lol.


----------



## Zef (Dec 7, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Boruto manga isn't getting cancelled
> 
> Color page every chapter


Color page every chapter is the only way they can get people to read the content. 


Zensuki said:


> But will it continue to be  ignored by 70% of the fanbase


Lol, I don't know why this post got so many disagreements when it's true.  

Platypus was posting links to prediction threads of Naruto Gaiden today,  and nearly everyone that participated back then is now gone.


----------



## Klue (Dec 7, 2016)

Zef said:


> Platypus was posting links to prediction threads of Naruto Gaiden today,  and nearly everyone that participated back then is now gone.


----------



## shippuuden (Dec 7, 2016)

*Weekly Oricon Ranking (Boruto manga Sales): *
05. Boruto -Naruto Next Generations- #2 (116,905)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rai (Dec 7, 2016)

I wonder if it will reach 300k


----------



## Landon (Dec 8, 2016)

People here need to understand more about manga before vomiting certain shit. It is natural for every sequence or spin-off that a good part of the fans will not follow, but it seems that it is useless to explain this.

Not to mention that the second volume was released 3 days before this ranking, while the first was released 5 days before.


----------



## Zef (Dec 8, 2016)

Landon said:


> People here need to understand more about manga before vomiting certain shit.






> It is natural for every sequence or spin-off that *a good part of the fans will not follow,* but it seems that it is useless to explain this.


So pretty much what me and Zen just said. Majority of the fandom isn't reading it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## pat pat (Dec 8, 2016)

that gif


----------



## Indra (Dec 8, 2016)

Naruto forms has been consistently dead in the Naruto partn since the Movie finished.

Regardless the majority of the fandom ruled the Boruto Manga dead because it was a recap. Not even the YouTube Naruto fan boys were reading it, but as of late I did see that they reviewed the last chapter because of the new transformation.

Once the new content starts back up again, it'll be game over really fast. Just like when OD posted spoilers for the flash forward. 



blackguyinpinksuit said:


> If ukyo came with his own spin on things(or even better something new and fresh) i'd forgive them a little bit
> 
> They need to just scrap alot of that movie battle altogether for the manga(they can keep the kyuusano tho). All the high speed taijutsu wouldn't look as good in this format despite how godly it was in the movie. I'm looking for third eye rinnegan ninjutsu usage to carry momoshiki through this battle. It's perfect since no scientist came along this time and momo's ammo is limited as fuck outside of shadow possession jutsu and maybe something else. Not to mention, it seems he isn't a bulky powerhouse here. His "weakness" to taijutsu can still remain but i just want him to fight in a more appealing fashion. No kinshiki fodder weapons and getting treated like a pinball by naruto and sasuke lol.


Agreed


----------



## Landon (Dec 8, 2016)

Zef said:


> *So pretty much what me and Zen just said. Majority of the fandom isn't reading it*


The problem is that you say it stupidly to try to denigrate the manga or as if it were the fault of the materail, when in fact it is something common and would happen, even if this manga was written by Naoki Urasawa and designed by Kentaro Miura.

Most of the readers simply have given Naruto as finished, they do not know that this is a continuation, if it is canon or just don't give the least if it is not completely Kishi's creation. The larger the manga, the less it will sell in continuations...


----------



## Roman (Dec 8, 2016)

That cover isn't half-bad. I may pick up the manga again after all then.


----------



## Zef (Dec 8, 2016)

Landon said:


> The problem is that you say it stupidly to try to denigrate the manga or as if it were the fault of the materail


Because it is the fault of the material.

The DBZ community on this site is still alive and kicking. The same can't be said for Naruto and its either because they don't like Boruto, or are simply uninterested in it.



> Most of the readers simply have given Naruto as finished


I go back to my example. 
How long ago did the main story for DBZ finish? Look where it's at now.  



> they do not know that this is a continuation


How can they not?

The last chapter in Gaiden had Kishi announce Boruto as a sequel. 



And as I already pointed out activity here for Gaiden was high.


The very second the original story ended Jump was advertising future endeavors. This is what showed at the end of chapter 700. 


So don't use the "do not know" narrative. People did know, you weren't here so you don't remember.  

It went something like this:

> Main story ends fall of 2014.

> Naruto Gaiden comes spring/summer of 2015.

> Boruto movie released soon after in 2015

> Boruto series announced for 2016

People showed up a year after for Gaiden and stuck around until it was over. They showed up for the Boruto movie too after the Gaiden ended. Why were they willing to stick around for both Gaiden and the film but not this new series? It's not that they didn't know. After one project ended they announced another to follow it  



> if it is canon or just don't give the least if it is not completely Kishi's creation.


Yeah right.
How many times has it been claimed that Kishi said this or that about the Boruto series? That's he's "supervising" it and such? 

Nah, the explanation is much simpler. The series sucks.



> The larger the manga, the less it will sell in continuations...


And yet Gaiden which came a year after the series concluded was competing with the later volumes of Naruto.  

And Boruto is the highest grossing Naruto film and it came out after Gaiden. 


The length of the series has nothing to do with it. People simply aren't hyped about Boruto and the few that were willing to give it a chance have been turned off by this stupid recap with ugly art style.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## pat pat (Dec 8, 2016)

Maybe the reason the Dragon Ball section ( it's dragon ball, dbz is just the name of the part 2 of the anime, just like with nardo shippuuden) is still active is because there have been two dragon ball z movies lately and there is even a new series with brand new content...................just saying


----------



## Zef (Dec 8, 2016)

Well that's my point. @Landon would have you believe that a series can't keep or grow it's fanbase. 

DB has, and Naruto had managed to keep some of it's own for Gaiden, and the Boruto film.


----------



## Indra (Dec 8, 2016)

I just don't understand the argument. Did people actually believe that the Boruto Manga would have a large following when a majority of Naruto fan's already saw the Boruto Movie?

We went from having almost 60 pages for the discussion/spoiler page to 2-3 pages after we found out it was just a rehashed content.

Even the one's who stick around and read the chapter (and post on the discussion page) largely mock the rehash. When the new content starts I don't really see why the Boruto Manga wouldn't start up again, highly considering how popular Naruto is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## pat pat (Dec 8, 2016)

lndra said:


> I just don't understand the argument. Did people actually believe that the Boruto Manga would have a large following when a majority of Naruto fan's already saw the Boruto Movie?
> 
> We went from having almost 60 pages for the discussion/spoiler page compared to 2-3 pages after we found out it was just a rehashed content.
> 
> Even the one's who stick around and read the chapter (and post on the discussion page) largely mock the rehash. When the new content starts I don't really see why the Boruto Manga wouldn't start up again, highly considering how popular Naruto is.


 what are you doing? Let them go at it, debating about useless and obvious stuffs is the easiest way to kill time until next chap


----------



## Landon (Dec 8, 2016)

Zef said:


> Because it is the fault of the material.
> 
> The DBZ community on this site is still alive and kicking. The same can't be said for Naruto and its either because they don't like Boruto, or are simply uninterested in it.
> 
> ...



I'm not talking about internet nerds, I'm talking about casual readers who do not bother to research or pay attention to details. You'd be surprised at the number of people who do not even know Naruto has a sequel. Don't talk like this fucking forum represents the fandom as a whole, what else exists here are cry baby haters..


----------



## Indra (Dec 8, 2016)

pat pat said:


> what are you doing? Let them go at it, debating about useless and obvious stuffs is the easiest way to kill time until next chap


It's dumb though. No point in having a long back and forth about why people are not interested in 'rehashed content'.

If they rehash Naruto (From Chapter 1 ), Naruto Gaiden, or even the Last, in the Manga, let's see how far that goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Dec 8, 2016)

lndra said:


> I just don't understand the argument. Did people actually believe that the Boruto Manga would have a large following when a majority of Naruto fan's already saw the Boruto Movie?


If you can admit that the rehash is the reason for the slow start of the series then you can understand my issue with Landon deflecting fault from the content.

See Below


Landon said:


> The problem is that you say it stupidly to try to denigrate the manga *or as if it were the fault of the material*



Last I checked the recap is a part of the material. Unless someone wants to argue otherwise. 

-----------------




Landon said:


> I'm not talking about internet nerds, I'm talking about casual readers who do not bother to research or pay attention to details. You'd be surprised at the number of people who do not even know Naruto has a sequel. Don't talk like this fucking forum represents the fandom as a whole, what else exists here are cry baby haters..


I go back to Gaiden. 


That volume equaled and even surpassed some of the later ones in the series. So you still can't use the argument of casuals not knowing of new content.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Indra (Dec 8, 2016)

Zef said:


> If you can admit that the rehash is the reason for the slow start of the series then you can understand my issue with Landon deflecting fault from the content.


I agree with you 100%.

The material is garbage (+ the art was/is terrible to look at when it first started). Remember this:



No one was excited for that. Add that to the fact that the running translation for the new series was, "Boruto, Naruto and Hinata's son, he often quarrels with his father"

Seriously the only thing exciting was those four panels, but outside of the horrible cliche's (you know what I'm talking about), it was 'new content' which got people excited.

Once the rehash started, like you said, we went from having almost 60 pages of people commenting about those spoilers alone. To you, pat pat, and a few others commenting on the discussion board because it's so dead.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## pat pat (Dec 8, 2016)

lndra said:


> It's dumb though. No point in having a long back and forth about why people are not interested in 'rehashed content'.


 Get outta here with your rational thinking, we don't need it 



> If they rehash Naruto (From Chapter 1 ), Naruto Gaiden, or even the Last, in the Manga, let's see how far that goes


  sincerely i don't get why they can still sell so much with that recap. I am sure shueisha guys are like drinking beer ( with Ukyo , not with ikemoto cuz he still has to draw the thing lol and work on some characters) and singing because they're making money by doing almost nothing. That's certainly why boruto gets a color page everytime

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Landon (Dec 8, 2016)

lndra said:


> I go back to Gaiden.
> 
> 
> That volume equaled and even surpassed some of the later ones in the series. So you still can't use the argument of casuals not knowing of new content.



I'm already tired of explaining why Gaiden is not a good comparison, it's practically an unnumbered volume 73, it was completely created by Kishi and left a few months after the end of the manga. Boruto is in a completely different situation than the Gaiden.

Even with the new content, it will only sell about 200,000 more than it is selling, no matter how good it is.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 8, 2016)

Landon said:


> I'm already tired of explaining why Gaiden is not a good comparison, it's practically an unnumbered volume 73, it was completely created by Kishi and left a few months after the end of the manga. Boruto is in a completely different situation than the Gaiden.
> 
> *Even with the new content, it will only sell about 200,000 more than it is selling, no matter how good it is.*


let's keep that for the future.
No more seriously, he isn't wrong. The reason it is selling less is because of the rehash, it's not new content. The problem comes from the context, it's just old.


----------



## Landon (Dec 8, 2016)

pat pat said:


> let's keep that for the future.
> No more seriously, he isn't wrong. The reason it is selling less is because of the rehash, it's not new content. The problem comes from the context, it's just old.


Maybe, but that does not mean that it will sell the same as Naruto usually sold, even after the unpublished content. Sequels never sell so much when the original work, mainly in famous manga franchises.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 8, 2016)

Landon said:


> Maybe, but that does not mean that it will sell the same as Naruto usually sold, even after the unpublished content. Sequls never sell so much when the original work, mainly in famous manga franchises.


 Well we
should wait, they're promoting it very well , if the new content is Very good ( like part 1 Naruto level) then it will no doubt sell as much as Naruto. And it depends if the author will just do a Naruto "continuation" or if they're gonna make their manga have its own identity ( and attract non-Naruto fans).


----------



## Indra (Dec 8, 2016)

Landon said:


> I'm already tired of explaining why Gaiden is not a good comparison, it's practically an unnumbered volume 73, it was completely created by Kishi and left a few months after the end of the manga. Boruto is in a completely different situation than the Gaiden.
> 
> Even with the new content, it will only sell about 200,000 more than it is selling, no matter how good it is.


Well both the series were advertised as 'continuations' of Naruto, with the Gaiden being more close to home as Kishimoto wrote it.

One is a side story of the main story, one is a literal continuation of such said story.

It's fair to compare them when it comes to numbers. Doesn't really matter because at the end of the day we will compare Boruto to Naruto, especially when it comes to sales, polls, and all that good stuff.

If the series can't even live up to it's former series, then it'll fail. Whether it's supposed to be 'new' or not 

As soon as the recap finishes, if the series can't live up to past 250k at best, then it's doomed.

And I mean at least selling 250k copies the first week.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 8, 2016)

Zef said:


> Lol, I don't know why this post got so many disagreements when it's true.
> 
> Platypus was posting links to prediction threads of Naruto Gaiden today, and nearly everyone that participated back then is now gone.



Just look at the people disagreeing 
They are in denial.


----------



## Landon (Dec 8, 2016)

lndra said:


> Well both the series were advertised as 'continuations' of Naruto, with the Gaiden being more close to home as Kishimoto wrote it.
> 
> One is a side story of the main story, one is a literal continuation of such said story.
> 
> ...



So give a single example of a spin-off or sequel of a famous manga, that made the same success and sells as much as the original work, you know tell me?

There is not a single sequel of a famous manga that sells the equivalent of original work! Japanese readers don't usually follow extra content and Gaiden is a bad example that you are trying to push.


----------



## Indra (Dec 8, 2016)

Landon said:


> So give a single example of a spin-off or sequel of a famous manga, that made the same success and sells as much as the original work, you know tell me?
> 
> There is not a single sequel of a famous manga that sells the equivalent of original work! Japanese readers don't usually follow extra content and Gaiden is a bad example that you are trying to push.


Most of my favorite stories, don't have continuations based on newer characters. Although Avatar/LOK did surprisingly well considering it was a continuation.The Breaker did well too after the first Manga was completed (fan's still waiting for the third), and what-ever else. Like I said before, most my favorite series are one-time things, they don't have continuations. Unless were talking movies though.

Regardless if a popular Manga continuation can't even do half as well as the previous story, it fails and sucks. It's that simple.

I'm giving the Manga the benefit of the doubt because I understand why no one would be interested now, but I swear if the sales for the new content is just as bad as the 'rehashed' version, then this series will fail.


----------



## Landon (Dec 8, 2016)

lndra said:


> Most of my favorite stories, don't have continuations based on newer characters. Although Avatar/LOK did surprisingly well considering it was a continuation.The Breaker did well too after the first Manga was completed (fan's still waiting for the third), and what-ever else. Like I said before, most my favorite series are one-time things, they don't have continuations. Unless were talking movies though.
> 
> *Regardless if a popular Manga continuation can't even do half as well as the previous story, it fails and sucks. It's that simple.
> 
> I'm giving the Manga the benefit of the doubt because I understand why no one would be interested now, but I swear if the sales for the new content is just as bad as the 'rehashed' version, then this series will fail.*


Oh, right ... Dragon Ball Super, UQ Holder, Soul Eater Not, several Yu-Gi-Oh sequels and others, failed for not sell as much as their original work, even though they were successful? 



Don't speak based on your zero knowledge of the subject matter.


----------



## Indra (Dec 8, 2016)

Landon said:


> Oh, right ... Dragon Ball Super, UQ Holder, Soul Eater Not, several Yu-Gi-Oh sequels and others, failed for not sell as much as their original work, even though they were successful?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't speak based on your zero knowledge of the subject matter.


Those sequels did poorly because they were garbage. As it follows. Nice job at dodging my examples though 

LOL. Yeah because your vast knowledge on the subject matter is changing the fact that you're wrong.


----------



## Landon (Dec 8, 2016)

lndra said:


> *Those sequels did poorly because they were garbage. As it follows. Nice job at dodging my examples though *
> 
> LOL. Yeah because your vast knowledge on the subject matter is changing the fact that you're wrong.


So there is no good sequel from your point of view. I've never seen a sequel of a famous manga that sells the equivalent of the original work, even of equivalent quality. The reason is the desistance of most readers who grow up with these manga series and prefer not to return after the end of the original work, simple as that.


----------



## Indra (Dec 8, 2016)

Landon said:


> *So there is no good sequel from your point of view*. I've never seen a sequel of a famous manga that sells the equivalent of the original work, even of equivalent quality. The reason is the desistance of most readers who grow up with these manga series and prefer not to return after the end of the original work, simple as that.


What? Well, I listed an example. The Breaker series' sequel did rather well, and it's famous, at least in the Manga readers community.

Nope. If a sequel can't do as well as the original work, it's largely contributed to the fact that the work itself is not as good as it used to be. Even Naruto Shippuden compared to Naruto is an example of a sequel surpassing it's former, at least in comparison to numbers, sales, and popularity.

People can distance themselves from the original work, but if the series has moderate writing, and it's just overall as good as the former. Then there should be no reason for it to have a LARGE downfall.

A large contributing factor to these stories not selling is due to them being too milked, or, just plain sucking in every category needed to have a consistent story.

Now if we breach our topic outside of Manga, there's so many novels, books, movies, and so forth that go out of the trilogy landmark and continue. While selling just as much or even MORE than the former.


----------



## Derael (Dec 8, 2016)

lndra said:


> Even Naruto Shippuden compared to Naruto is an example of a sequel surpassing it's former, at least in comparison to numbers, sales, and popularity.


I just want to say that Naruto "Shippuden" is not a sequel. This is part of the Naruto manga. The separation only comes from Studio Pierrot.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Trojan (Dec 8, 2016)

Why does landon get too sensitive whenever anyone say some obvious facts about this new manga, ikemoto, or even Kishi and the original manga? 

Either way, the debates are dead simply because there is nothing new. I don't get how this landon guy cannot see the obvious to this degree!  

As soon as this dumb recap ends people will have new material to debate. Not to mention, most of the stuff in the movie are not "debatable" so to speak. For example, from a power stand-point to get people debate who is stronger than who. And mostly, not
a lot of things to debate from ethical point of view, like for example is itachi a criminal or a hero, is he smart or a retard...etc.

The only point in the movie is about Bolt cheating, and it has already been debated many times. And honestly, it's not even THAT big
of a deal. 

And so on...

We will have to wait another month or 2, and things will start to change.

You will not die if you admitted the obvious, Landon.


----------



## Landon (Dec 8, 2016)

lndra said:


> What? Well, I listed an example. *The Breaker series'* sequel did rather well, and it's famous, at least in the Manga readers community.
> 
> Nope. If a sequel can't do as well as the original work, it's largely contributed to the fact that the work itself is not as good as it used to be. Even Naruto Shippuden compared to Naruto is an example of a sequel surpassing it's former, at least in comparison to numbers, sales, and popularity.
> 
> ...


The Breaker is a manhwa, dude.

In addition, it is an extremely little-known series with a more adult theme, with first series being closed in 10 volumes and certainly should not sell nor 10% of the biggest titles of shonen jump. It is much easier for a manga like this to have a sequel with sales equivalent to the original, especially when the sequence lasts longer.

I'm talking about is large and relatively well-known series, not underground seinens.



Hussain said:


> Why does landon get too sensitive whenever anyone say some obvious facts about this new manga, ikemoto, or even Kishi and the original manga?
> 
> Either way, the debates are dead simply because there is nothing new. I don't get how this landon guy cannot see the obvious to this degree!
> 
> ...


I'm talking about something completely different. I know the recap is affecting the discussion and the reception of the manga, I'm just saying it's common for a sequels to sell below the original work.


----------



## Indra (Dec 8, 2016)

Landon said:


> The Breaker is a manhwa, dude.


What's a manhwa?

No wait let me answer it! It's the Korean version of what a Manga is 



Landon said:


> In addition, it is an extremely little-known series with a more adult theme, with first series being closed in 10 volumes and certainly should not sell nor 10% of the biggest titles of shonen jump. It is much easier for a manga like this to have a sequel with sales equivalent to the original, especially when the sequence lasts longer.


It not half as good as Naruto is a problem too, and will be a problem if that continues. Just because this is a sequel does not mean it should have dropped in sales that low, although I understand the reason, if this continues to happen... RIP.



Landon said:


> I'm talking about is large and relatively well-known series, not underground seinens.
> 
> I'm talking about something completely different. I know the recap is affecting the discussion and the reception of the manga, I'm just saying it's common for a sequels to sell below the original work.


I gotcha. But I definitely think this will be a problem if it continues to do this bad.

[/QUOTE]




Derael said:


> I just want to say that Naruto "Shippuden" is not a sequel. This is part of the Naruto manga. The separation only comes from Studio Pierrot.


Oh yeah I forgot. Did the Manga version take time off?


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 8, 2016)

Those of us who are still here are hoping that either the manga will become good, or be cancelled, because we're too obsessive-compulsive to just walk out in protest.

The people who were unattached enough to drop it are gone already, and probably not from an active choice; they just forgot about it because it wasn't interesting to them.


----------



## Zef (Dec 8, 2016)

Off topic, but since it was brought up.....Breaker: New Waves sucks. 

IDK what happened, but the original Breaker was much better. Both with the art and story. Wasn't able to keep reading New Waves. 

Okay, continue.


----------



## Klue (Dec 8, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Those of us who are still here are hoping that either the manga will become good, or be cancelled, because we're too obsessive-compulsive to just walk out in protest.
> 
> The people who were unattached enough to drop it are gone already, and probably not from an active choice; they just forgot about it because it wasn't interesting to them.



Only Rinnegan is keeping me here. I admit, I have a problem.


----------



## Landon (Dec 8, 2016)

lndra said:


> Just because this is a sequel does not mean it should have dropped in sales that low



I've been following mangas for over 15 years and that's what happens with most of the long and famous manga sequels. And this has never been a matter of quality, more than natural desistence on the part of many readers who give the series as finished and if they refuse to read their extra contents.

This is completely nomal among manga and even other media, for the simple fact that not everyone will follow. How bigger the manga, bigger the drop in sequels


----------



## Derael (Dec 9, 2016)

lndra said:


> Oh yeah I forgot. Did the Manga version take time off?


Not really. There was Kakashi's and Obito's story in between, that's it.


----------



## Indra (Dec 9, 2016)

Zef said:


> Off topic, but since it was brought up.....Breaker: New Waves sucks.
> 
> IDK what happened, but the original Breaker was much better. Both with the art and story. Wasn't able to keep reading New Waves.
> 
> Okay, continue.


I thought the same thing, because at first, I went into New Waves with a lot of negative feedback. I was reading some forum manga website which was saying it wasn't as good as the first.

I dunno where, but at a certain point it picked up and became even better (in my opinion). I'd give it a fair shot again if even it seems extremely boring/bland, the pacing was terrible but it picks up.

Even shed a man tear at the island bit.

The thing with Manhwa's is though, I never remember any of their freaking names except the main character, well just their faces. Exactly like college


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 9, 2016)

You know a sequel is shit when it alienates even the most hardcore Naruto fans and makes them walk away.



Klue said:


> Only Rinnegan is keeping me here. I admit, I have a problem.



You preach to a false god. New team looks like they care very little about original Naruto lore.


----------



## Klue (Dec 9, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> You know a sequel is shit when it alienates even the most hardcore Naruto fans and makes them walk away.
> 
> 
> 
> You preach to a false god. New team looks like they care very little about original Naruto lore.



Wha...What are you saying?


----------



## Landon (Dec 9, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> You know a sequel is shit when* it alienates even the most hardcore Naruto fans and makes them walk away.*


Because they are not hardcore fans.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 10, 2016)

Landon said:


> Because they are not hardcore fans.


ur definition of a hardcore fan is love everything labelled naruto...regardless of it being good or not. in general a hardcore fan knows whats good and whats not and is able to make their own opinions and not just blindly love everything they see.

see:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Dec 10, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> New team looks like they care very little about original Naruto lore.


Based on what? They haven't shown anything yet.


----------



## Zef (Dec 10, 2016)

Zen is right. All the promotion art they released before the series started showed Sasuke with Rinnegan deactivated. And in the Boruto novelization Kodachi kept having Sasuke activate Sharingan in his left eye.
It's clear they don't know shit about Rinnegan. And on top of that they've removed Susano'o from Sasuke's arsenal. 

If you're reading for Doujutsu feats prepare to be disappointed....at least when it comes to Sharingan and Rinnegan...they might hype Foddergan since Boruto is the MC.


----------



## Platypus (Dec 10, 2016)

Zef said:


> Zen is right. All the promotion art they released before the series started showed Sasuke with Rinnegan deactivated.


Kishi also occasionally fucked up some of the doujutsu designs. An art mistake isn't the end of the world. Ikemoto realized his mistake and since then Sasuke has always sported the Rinnegan in his left eye (you know, in the actual chapters).



> And in the the Boruto novelization Kodachi kept having Sasuke activate Sharingan in his left eye.


Where? 

*"*_Behind him was Sasuke. The sharingan in his right eye had been activated. He was deadly serious._*"*

*"*_Sasuke could clearly see the stream with his rinnegan._*"*​
Even in the prologue, Momoshiki acknowledges Sasuke's Rinnegan and Sasuke uses Amenotejikara and Susano'o multiple times throughout the final chapter (and yes, it does mention the Rinnegan when he uses Amenote). No big differences from the movie in that regard. Whatcha talkin' bout?



Zef said:


> And on top of that they've removed Susano'o from Sasuke's arsenal.


If only this were true so that we could go back to the Rinnegan Nagato days instead of boring chakra megazord spam. 

Seems too early to jump to that conclusion though. Sasuke (and Naruto) still have to go all-out in the manga.


----------



## Klue (Dec 10, 2016)

Zef said:


> Zen is right. All the promotion art they released before the series started showed Sasuke with Rinnegan deactivated.







Zef said:


> And in the Boruto novelization Kodachi kept having Sasuke activate Sharingan in his left eye.







Zef said:


> It's clear they don't know shit about Rinnegan. And on top of that they've removed Susano'o from Sasuke's arsenal.







Zef said:


> If you're reading for Doujutsu feats prepare to be disappointed....at least when it comes to Sharingan and Rinnegan...they might hype Foddergan since Boruto is the MC.



Don't. Just don't.


----------



## Zef (Dec 10, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Kishi also occasionally fucked up some of the doujutsu designs.



Why we bringing up Kishi? He never drew Sasuke with Rinnegan deactivated. 

And even if he had why does one persons fuck up justify anothers? 




> An art mistake isn't the end of the world. Ikemoto realized his mistake and since then Sasuke has always sported the Rinnegan in his left eye (you know, in the actual chapters).


Kishi probably corrected it for him. 

In one of the Jump issues they showed scenes from the first chapter and in none of them was Sasuke's Rinnegan visible. I'm guessing Kishi caught it before the chapter got released.  




> Where?
> 
> *"*_Behind him was Sasuke. The sharingan in his right eye had been activated. He was deadly serious._*"*
> 
> ...



I don't recall that translation. 

But fair enough, I stand corrected.  




> If only this were true so that we could go back to the Rinnegan Nagato days instead of boring chakra megazord spam.


How can you say that when your fave Shitsui had a Susano'o drawn for him by Kishi?  



> Seems too early to jump to that conclusion though. Sasuke (and Naruto) still have to go all-out in the manga.


He has to use it next chapter. In the film he used it at least three times during the final fight.

To protect himself, to protect Boruto, and to cover Naruto's Kurama Avatar. 

If it isn't in the next chapter then they practically skipped over every usage of it in the movie.


----------



## Indra (Dec 10, 2016)

It literally would make no sense for Sasuke not to use Susano'o next chapter (if the fight goes according to the Movie).

However if the new chapter reveals a non-Kyuubi Avatar, then I hope people don't complain about avatars showing up. However if Naruto does use the KA, and Sasuke doesn't wrap Susano'o around it, then it's super BS.


----------



## Platypus (Dec 10, 2016)

Zef said:


> Why we bringing up Kishi? He never drew Sasuke with Rinnegan deactivated.
> 
> And even if he had why does one persons fuck up justify anothers?



Just wanted to point out that mistakes are human, even for the guy who invented the lore.

Saying they "don't care about the lore!" cos the artist made a mistake way back, seems quite the stretch. It'd be kind of like saying Kishi doesn't care because he had Black Zetsu say Mokuton instead of Suiton (or whichever basic element he overlooked) or because he drew Minato's face on the Hokage Rock with kid Obito in the foreground.



> Kishi probably corrected it for him.
> 
> In one of the Jump issues they showed scenes from the first chapter and in none of them was Sasuke's Rinnegan visible. I'm guessing Kishi caught it before the chapter got released.


Oh so _now_ he's actually supervising? 



> How can you say that when your fave Shitsui had a Susano'o drawn for him by Kishi?


His Susano'o looks shit and its main ability is that it fires chakra needles, bleh. Its only redeeming quality is that it has a fiery drill that pierces through the heavens.



> He has to use it next chapter. In the film he used it at least three times during the final fight.
> 
> To protect himself, to protect Boruto, and to cover Naruto's Kurama Avatar.
> 
> If it isn't in the next chapter then they practically skipped over every usage of it in the movie.


It probably will be in next chapter.

I could go on about how Kishimoto/Yahagi established an interesting universe with lots of potential, but how it didn't really deliver in the end. Or how a new writer could potentially bring about interesting new perspectives, whereas Kishi seemed like he had just kind of gotten tired of it by the final arcs really…


----------



## King Shark (Dec 10, 2016)

Speaking of susanoo, i'm surprised you guys aren't scared of ikemoto possibly drawing it ugly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 10, 2016)

The Orange Hokage said:


> Speaking of susanoo, i'm surprised you guys aren't scared of ikemoto possibly drawing it ugly.


I've considered this a few times. A fat headed/faced susanoo would look disgustingly lame.

Then again, he drew the kyuubi avatar and it actually looked alright. I hope ikemoto has been practicing drawing full body susanoo because the time to see it is now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rai (Dec 11, 2016)

The Orange Hokage said:


> Speaking of susanoo, i'm surprised you guys aren't scared of ikemoto possibly drawing it ugly.



it's gonna be fine

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## pat pat (Dec 11, 2016)

The Orange Hokage said:


> Speaking of susanoo, i'm surprised you guys aren't scared of ikemoto possibly drawing it ugly.


----------



## King Shark (Dec 11, 2016)

I mean, susanoo is a bit more complex looking. Besides, there has to be a reason why he avoided drawing it. 
We'll have to see then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Dec 11, 2016)

The Orange Hokage said:


> I mean, susanoo is a bit more complex looking. Besides, there has to be a reason why he avoided drawing it.
> We'll have to see then.


It's actually complex to draw tho. no joke, this shit is one of the most beautiful thing kishi drew. let's see if he can do it right or maybe better, who knows ?


----------



## Platypus (Dec 14, 2016)

*Estimated Boruto Tankōbon* Sales (Oricon)*
*The paperback volumes. These numbers don't include the digital release.


BORUTO-ボルト--NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS-【1】
Release Date: August 4, 2016 (Digital: August 18, 2016)

Weekly copies (08/01-08/07): *183,413* [*1st] 
Weekly copies (08/08-08/14): *110,323* [*3rd]
Weekly copies (08/15-08/21): **36,810* [25th]
Weekly copies (08/22-08/28): **22,063* [47th] 
Weekly copies (08/29-09/04): **19,705* [37th] 

Estimated amount of copies sold since release: *431,872* (last updated November 20, 2016)

Here's the preview (first 62 pages) on the official Shonen Jump site in case someone's interested: 
http://plus.shonenjump.com/client_info/SHUEISHA/html/player/viewer.html?tw=1&lin=1&cid=SHSA_ST01C88075600101_57


***

BORUTO-ボルト--NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS-【2】
Release Date: December 2, 2016 (Digital: December 2, 2016)

Weekly copies (11/28-12/04): *116,905* [*5th]
Weekly copies (12/05-12/11): *112,352* [*6th]
Weekly copies (12/12-12/18): 
Weekly copies (12/19-12/25): 
Weekly copies (12/26-01/01):

Estimated amount of copies sold since release: *229,257* (last updated December 11, 2016)

Here's the official volume preview (first 32 pages) in case someone's interested: 
http://plus.shonenjump.com/client_info/SHUEISHA/html/player/viewer.html?tw=1&lin=1&cid=SHSA_ST01C88082700201_57


***

BORUTO-ボルト--NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS-【3】
Release Date: May 2, 2017 **

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## pat pat (Dec 14, 2016)

Still in the top 5 after two weeks by doing a movie recap

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rai (Dec 14, 2016)

It selling much better than I expected


----------



## Platypus (Dec 14, 2016)

What kind of sales were you expecting lol?


----------



## Rai (Dec 14, 2016)

Much less 

Another win for Boruto 

@fuff

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Zef (Dec 14, 2016)

@Landon bought at least a thousand of those Volume 2 copies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 14, 2016)

Redeeming Sasuke's looks kept the fangirls pleased and the sales rolling. 

Now, if only he could draw the girls prettier too. 

They look like lolis or lolidudes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Dec 14, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Much less
> 
> Another win for Boruto
> 
> @fuff


 And it's only the beginning   


Arles Celes said:


> Redeeming Sasuke's looks kept the fangirls pleased and the sales rolling.
> 
> Now, if only he could draw the girls prettier too.
> 
> They look like lolis or lolidudes.


Kurotsuchi looks pretty good, i hope he draws sakura like a tumor tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Landon (Dec 14, 2016)

Zef said:


> @Landon bought at least a thousand of those Volume 2 copies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## pat pat (Dec 14, 2016)

Fucking savage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 14, 2016)

Now do a gif of you bathing in those manga volumes instead of $$$

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LesExit (Dec 14, 2016)

It's not really surprising Boruto is doing well... it's *Naruto* next generation. There's too many Naruto fans for the shit to not do well. I don't think it says much about the quality ... As of now my opinion towards it is between negative and neutral, because it's a recap and the art style still doesn't resonate with me. Just want to see if the new plot is worth anything...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 14, 2016)

Wow


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 14, 2016)

Its selling well if you compare to small franchises like Toriko or Nisekoi. By Naruto standards, which is seems people have forgotten, its doing horribly. Naruto used to get week 1 sales of 600-850k and LTD of 1-1.2 million. 



ℜai said:


> It selling much better than I expected





Guess a 70% decline was too high of a standard for Rai

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Dec 14, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Its selling well if you compare to small franchises like Toriko or Nisekoi. By Naruto standards, which is seems people have forgotten, its doing horribly. Naruto used to get week 1 sales of 600-850k and LTD of 1-1.2 million.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. 

I predict that there will be a significant dip by week 3.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 14, 2016)

Zef said:


> I agree.
> 
> I predict that there will be a significant dip by week 3.



Unless Sasuke cockslashes  Momoshiki to death and loses his shirt just because. 

Using a new Rinnegan jutsu.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Landon (Dec 14, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Its selling well if you compare to small franchises like Toriko or Nisekoi. By Naruto standards, which is seems people have forgotten, its doing horribly. Naruto used to get week 1 sales of 600-850k and LTD of 1-1.2 million.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like it's no use explaining anything to you. I would really like you to cite a sequels of large manga series that sell as much as the original work.

I already gave up explaining how ignorant you are about it.


----------



## Zef (Dec 14, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Unless Sasuke cockslashes  Momoshiki to death and loses his shirt just because.
> 
> Using a new Rinnegan jutsu.



New Rinnegan jutsu would make @Klue buy at least 20 copies. 
 

Not enough to save the series, but it's better then nothing.


----------



## Klue (Dec 14, 2016)

Zef said:


> New Rinnegan jutsu would make @Klue buy at least 20 copies.
> 
> 
> Not enough to save the series, but it's better then nothing.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 14, 2016)

Zef said:


> New Rinnegan jutsu would make @Klue buy at least 20 copies.
> 
> 
> Not enough to save the series, but it's better then nothing.



Well, there is still vered and Munboy.


----------



## Klue (Dec 14, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, there is still vered and Munboy.



And this guy:


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 14, 2016)

Thats your dupe ain't it


----------



## Klue (Dec 14, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Thats your dupe ain't it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 14, 2016)

Klue said:


> And this guy:



rinnegan123?

A bonafide dupe name. 

He could try at least with "Rinne is the Best" or "Spiral of Fate".

Hell just "Rinne" even. 

Unless he buys at least a 100 volumes once the Rinnegan takes over the plot again do not accept him as a member of the Rinnegan FC


----------



## Rai (Dec 14, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Its selling well if you compare to small franchises like Toriko or Nisekoi. By Naruto standards, which is seems people have forgotten, its doing horribly. Naruto used to get week 1 sales of 600-850k and LTD of 1-1.2 million.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is recap 

Wait until there is new material 

It's gonna be good

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shippuuden (Dec 14, 2016)

*Weekly Oricon Ranking (Weekly Sales/Total Sales)*
06. Boruto -Naruto Next Generations- Vol. 2 (112,352 / 229,257)

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Indra (Dec 14, 2016)

I feel bad for the other Mangaka out there. Losing to a recap Manga

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2016)

Dat Boruto


----------



## Platypus (Dec 17, 2016)

The total amount of copies in print of the first two Boruto volumes is 1,000,000.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 17, 2016)

Platypus said:


> The total amount of copies in print of the first two Boruto volumes is 1,000,000.


Interesting


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2016)

@editionkana? i didn't know bolt was edited in france


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2016)

Platypus said:


> The total amount of copies in print of the first two Boruto volumes is 1,000,000.



Another win for Boruto   

@fuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Zef (Dec 17, 2016)

2 volumes of the original Naruto series would have gotten over 1mil. Just saying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Dec 18, 2016)

Zef said:


> 2 volumes of the original Naruto series would have gotten over 1mil. Just saying.


Because it was not a recap?

A manga doing a recap of a movie that came out on August , and got release in dvd and bluray sold 1 million with2 volumes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 18, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Another win for Boruto
> 
> @fuff

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## pat pat (Dec 18, 2016)

fuff said:


>


----------



## Derael (Dec 18, 2016)

pat pat said:


> @editionkana? i didn't know bolt was edited in france


Really? You know the french leaks we sometime get are from Kana, right? The chapters come out digitally first and then the Volume is printed.
Volume 1 already came out in France


----------



## Rai (Dec 18, 2016)

Date de parution 03/03/2017 

Isn't released yet I think?


----------



## pat pat (Dec 18, 2016)

Derael said:


> Really? You know the french leaks we sometime get are from Kana, right? The chapters come out digitally first and then the Volume is printed.
> Volume 1 already came out in France


Ohhh yeah it's true, Naruto was also edited by them right ?  so it's pretty logical they would be the one to edit the Boruto manga.
I wonder how good it is doing in France


----------



## pat pat (Dec 18, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Date de parution03/03/2017
> 
> Isn't released yet I think?


Nope, March,03,2017


----------



## Indra (Dec 18, 2016)

Chapter this week


----------



## Derael (Dec 18, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Date de parution 03/03/2017
> 
> Isn't released yet I think?


Oh, yeah, you're right. You can just precommand it. My bad. Well, you can still buy the chapters individually...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Dec 18, 2016)

lndra said:


> Chapter this week


Ohh boy , sasuke/naruto vs Super Momo ( a badass looking super momo)


----------



## fuff (Dec 18, 2016)

pat pat said:


> Ohh boy , sasuke/naruto vs Super Momo ( a badass looking super momo)


nah maybe fat momo will be back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Dec 18, 2016)

fuff said:


> nah maybe fat momo will be back


You can still dream fuff  ,  fatmomo is gone, and you better pray this fight isn't better than the movie one......otherwise i am gonna troll you very hard


----------



## fuff (Dec 18, 2016)

pat pat said:


> You can still dream fuff  ,  fatmomo is gone, and you better pray this fight isn't better than the movie one......otherwise i am gonna troll you very hard


doesnt matter if the fight is  better or not...the end result will be the same. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



boruto kills him ugly art style

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Dec 18, 2016)

fuff said:


> doesnt matter if the fight is  better or not...the end result will be the same.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


What he kills him with good artstyle?


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 18, 2016)

Zef said:


> 2 volumes of the original Naruto series would have gotten over 1mil. Just saying.



Those Boruto sales are WW. 2 volumes of Naruto would of sold 6 million WW on average. To put it simply, Boruto is still selling horribly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Dec 18, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Those Boruto sales are WW.


They're not. 

I'd say half a million per volume is pretty solid considering (1) all the shit people (on the internet) have been giving it and (2) its contents being a recap of the movie

I mean that's a lot of sales for something so low effort.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 18, 2016)

Platypus said:


> They're not.
> 
> I'd say half a million per volume is pretty solid considering (1) all the shit people (on the internet) have been giving it and (2) its contents being a recap of the movie
> 
> I mean that's a lot of sales for something so low effort.



The tracked sales only amount to 600-700k. Either this is a shipment, which means a lot of unsold copies on shelves, or ww sales.
On an absolute scale, sure, but relatively, no.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 18, 2016)

I saw the volume on the bookshelf in Japan that day...

I...

...did not buy it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Landon (Dec 18, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> The tracked sales only amount to 600-700k. Either this is a shipment, which means a lot of unsold copies on shelves, or ww sales.
> On an absolute scale, sure, but relatively, no.


People like you never give me an example of a unique sequel of famous manga that arrives in the same parameter of the original work, this is very funny ...


----------



## Platypus (Dec 18, 2016)

The 1,000,000 figure reflects the amount of volumes that are currently in print in Japan. Both volumes together have sold at least 660k as of last weekend. Second prints for Jump volumes this soon after release are pretty uncommon as far as I know. They often manage to print a number of units large enough to satisfy the demand for months to come. 
For instance, there are 120,000 copies of The Promised Neverland Vol. 1 in print. Two weeks after release, it sold "only" 50k of those 120k, even though The Promised Neverland is considered to be doing well last time I heard.



Zensuki said:


> Haven't several series (not newly established) been cancelled at that range 300-400k.


Which ones? Bleach? Seems pretty unlikely they canned it because of "low" volume sales.


----------



## Rai (Dec 18, 2016)

The salt is too strong

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zef (Dec 18, 2016)

fuff said:


> doesnt matter if the fight is  better or not...the end result will be the same.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


this.


Zensuki said:


> The tracked sales only amount to 600-700k. Either this is a shipment, which means a lot of unsold copies on shelves, or ww sales.
> On an absolute scale, sure, but relatively, no.


And this  


Haruka Katana said:


> I saw the volume on the bookshelf in Japan that day...
> 
> I...
> 
> ...did not buy it.


My hero


----------



## Rai (Dec 18, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> I saw the volume on the bookshelf in Japan that day...
> 
> I...
> 
> ...did not buy it.



NINGEN!!!!!!!


----------



## Indra (Dec 18, 2016)

The sales are not bad for a rehash tho.


----------



## Rai (Dec 18, 2016)

Toriko wan't cancelled as far I know


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2016)

Those numbers are pretty damn impressive for a story already told .

Damn at this rate we will continue to slowly get information. The way that they have been able to make money off of this is crazy. It's an ingenious corporate strategy but fucks over those of us who wanted to see new information.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platypus (Dec 21, 2016)

*BORUTO-ボルト--NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS-【2】*
Release Date: December 2, 2016
Chapters: 4-7

Weekly copies (11/28-12/04): *116,905* [5th]
Weekly copies (12/05-12/11): *112,352* [6th] 229,257
Weekly copies (12/12-12/18): **37,682* [TBA] 266,939
Weekly copies (12/19-12/25): 
Weekly copies (12/26-01/01):

Estimated amount of copies sold since release: *266,939* as of *December 18, 2016*.

Link to the official volume preview: http://www.s-manga.net/omf/omf_978-4-08-880827-7.html

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rai (Dec 21, 2016)

That massive drop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zef (Dec 21, 2016)

Zef said:


> I agree.
> 
> I predict that there will be a significant dip by week 3.


My powers of clairvoyance

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Platypus (Dec 21, 2016)

Volume 1 sold 36k in the third week. That said, Volume 1 had already sold 330k copies at this point in time (180k in the first week). So yeah, think we're looking at a drop of about 60k or more.


----------



## Klue (Dec 21, 2016)

Prepare for hate.


----------



## Zef (Dec 21, 2016)

@Zensuki , you here bro? Come in here and let's laugh.


----------



## Rai (Dec 21, 2016)

Still selling well for a recap


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 21, 2016)

Platypus said:


> *BORUTO-ボルト--NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS-【2】*
> Release Date: December 2, 2016
> Chapters: 4-7
> 
> ...







Zef said:


> @Zensuki , you here bro? Come in here and let's laugh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Indra (Dec 21, 2016)

Surprisingly it kept up with the first volume by far despite not having anything Kishimoto related


----------



## pat pat (Dec 21, 2016)

Sincerely i don't get why you guys are so excited to see this manga do bad.....like even if it's a recap right now but it will be a big source of discussion in the future. Or maybe you are delusional enough to think Kishimoto is gonna be back  and even if he is back, it's gonna be content for autistics people.
As for the 3rd week, like really?  There were the same huge drop for volume one on the 3rd week if i remember well so it really seems like something not that dramatic. As for the part where you laugh on the mang sales..i wouldn't find stupid if it was actually selling horribly. But it is selling well...........
Whatever you can all wait for the return of Kishi , if you believe and pray , he will be back and give you the shitty pairings, the stupid uchihas nonsense you like so much.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Zef (Dec 21, 2016)

^ I want the manga to fail because I've gave it a chance for several months now, and have left every chapter bored.

If it was doing good do you think I would have any complaints?


pat pat said:


> Whatever you can all wait for the return of Kishi , if you believe and pray , he will be back *and give you the shitty pairings, the stupid uchihas nonsense you like so much. *


> Implying the bold won't be in the Boruto series....

This general consensus that the sequel will somehow ignore certain elements of the original plot is silly.

This manga is a continuation.

It is not a magical rewrite that will remove all the parts you didn't like about the franchise.

I fail to see why you guys think this story is some answer to your dissatisfaction with Kishi. If Kishi truly has involvement as advertised then your hope for something different is misplaced.

Uchiha plot will be there. Pairings will be there. We've already seem hints of both already.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Indra (Dec 21, 2016)

The last chapter got the best results from votes (via poll) than the other chapters.

I think it's picking up rather well. Hell even when YouTubers comment about the chapter (namely the new Momoshiki transformation) I actually see people talking about how good the art the is getting (opinionated) and how it's apparently gonna have a bandwagon post-rehash.

I'm meh about it right now, but it's definitely getting a fan base. If they are able to print out a million copies worth of two volumes via rehashed content, if they start dishing out something good post-rehash, then the series is pretty much done.

It'll explode.


----------



## Platypus (Dec 21, 2016)

lndra said:


> The last chapter got the best results from votes (via poll) than the other chapters.


Mainly because Momoshiki got a new design judging from the reactions in the discussion thread.





Zef said:


> This general consensus that the sequel will somehow ignore certain elements of the original plot is silly.





Zef said:


> I fail to see why you guys think this story is some answer to your dissatisfaction with Kishi.


Wait, what _general consensus_?


----------



## Indra (Dec 21, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Mainly because Momoshiki got a new design judging from the reactions in the discussion thread.


Right. It would of been better off without the rehash, but, they could of worked it rather well if they made it unique. Rather than just copying the movie second by second.

But I'd like to think that since everything is improving bit by bit (in terms of art mostly), that's why it's a lot more lenient now than it was  4-5 months ago. Them changing Momoshiki's design got people actually interested in the next chapter.

Although I think most people would of liked to see the Naruto/Sasuke v. Momoshiki fight on panel either-way.


----------



## Zef (Dec 21, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Wait, what _general consensus_?


The consensus lndra sees on YouTube?


----------



## Platypus (Dec 21, 2016)

Oh, I thought you meant on the forum.



lndra said:


> Right. It would of been better off without the rehash, but, they could of worked it rather well if they made it unique. Rather than just copying the movie second by second.
> 
> But I'd like to think that since everything is improving bit by bit (in terms of art mostly), that's why it's a lot more lenient now than it was  4-5 months ago. Them changing Momoshiki's design got people actually interested in the next chapter.
> 
> Although I think most people would of liked to see the Naruto/Sasuke v. Momoshiki fight on panel either-way.


I'm cautiously optimistic at the moment. I already spent way too many words explaining my gripes with the series as is. We'll see what the next chapters bring. It's better than nothing.


----------



## fuff (Dec 21, 2016)

where's landon to back up the drop of sales saying its still good??

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Zef (Dec 21, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Oh, I thought you meant on the forum.


Well here too.  Those actively critical of the Boruto series can be counted on one hand.





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Indra (Dec 21, 2016)

Look @ the comments


*Spoiler*: __ 




---




Is what I was talking about.

Personally I think the majority of the complaints now revolve around the characters still not looking themselves 100%, the rehash still going on, and the possibility that Narudo is finito.




Platypus said:


> Oh, I thought you meant on the forum.
> 
> 
> I'm cautiously optimistic at the moment. I already spent way too many words explaining my gripes with the series as is. We'll see what the next chapters bring. It's better than nothing.


Yeah I mean, if it's garbage, it's garbage. But I'll wait it out for the new content to start before I give it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 21, 2016)

pat pat said:


> Sincerely i don't get why you guys are so excited to see this manga do bad.....like even if it's a recap right now but it will be a big source of discussion in the future. Or maybe you are delusional enough to think Kishimoto is gonna be back  and even if he is back, it's gonna be content for autistics people.
> As for the 3rd week, like really?  There were the same huge drop for volume one on the 3rd week if i remember well so it really seems like something not that dramatic. As for the part where you laugh on the mang sales..i wouldn't find stupid if it was actually selling horribly. But it is selling well...........
> Whatever you can all wait for the return of Kishi , if you believe and pray , he will be back and give you the shitty pairings, the stupid uchihas nonsense you like so much.



Trash deserves to be taken out. You're joking right? This shit isn't even reaching a fraction of Gaiden's activity let alone the better days of the Naruto manga, no matter how many times you close your eyes and repeat that it will be big.

Selling well is apparently 70% of your fan base disregarding your output 
Don't worry, most of the fanbase actually cares about what Kishi says and writes.



Zef said:


> Well here too.  Those actively critical of the Boruto series can be counted on one hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because the others have already left. 



lndra said:


> Look @ the comments



No one should give a worthy fuck about youtube comments.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 21, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> No one should give a worthy fuck about youtube comments.


I know, but, it's hard to get a feel for what a general amount of people feel about something. Here it's pretty obvious at polls and comments, but there's really no where else to go


----------



## Klue (Dec 21, 2016)

Do you guys want the Boruto Manga to fail or something?



Fuck that. It's one less thing for us to read.

I need my Naruto fix.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 21, 2016)

pat pat said:


> Sincerely i don't get why you guys are so excited to see this manga do bad.....like even if it's a recap right now but it will be a big source of discussion in the future. Or maybe you are delusional enough to think Kishimoto is gonna be back  and even if he is back, it's gonna be content for autistics people.
> As for the 3rd week, like really?  There were the same huge drop for volume one on the 3rd week if i remember well so it really seems like something not that dramatic. As for the part where you laugh on the mang sales..i wouldn't find stupid if it was actually selling horribly. But it is selling well...........
> Whatever you can all wait for the return of Kishi , if you believe and pray , he will be back and give you the shitty pairings, the stupid uchihas nonsense you like so much.


I'm with you on not wanting kishi to come back to naruto. If he cared and actually put some effort into naruto related stuff(which he hasn't done even before the ending) then it'd be awesome if he came back. But as it stands now nah he can do the sci-fi or whatever else he got going on. All he'd give us is more aliens, more chakra absorption, more wood release and jumbled up corny themes like parenthood problems. Kishi should be shot for making the sarada gaiden, mitsuki gaiden, and the boruto movie about parental bonds. That shit was weak.

However, i will say you shouldn't get too far up on your high horse. Yeah the manga is probably around to stay, but we don't know where we're going after this flashback(tfw you realize this recap is adult boruto reminiscing on his past). Imagine if after all this recap we jump into the most boring arc of all time or some shit. It'd devastate the naruto section activity which is already low.

If ukyo was smart he'd just introduce kawaki or just do slam the readers with lots action/fighting out the gate. I don't know if a chuunin exam redux would be enough tho.

I don't want this manga to fail, but even if it does i still got a couple of other series to follow. Boku no hero academia is the main manga i'm mostly invested in these days.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## pat pat (Dec 21, 2016)

I never said the manga is sure to be a piece of Shakespeare,  just that it will bring some life to this section


----------



## Landon (Dec 21, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> *Selling well is apparently 70% of your fan base disregarding your output *
> Don't worry, most of the fanbase actually cares about what Kishi says and writes.


What basically happens with most famous manga sequels...The higher the series, the greater the dropout. Just put that in your head.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 21, 2016)

Landon said:


> What basically happens with most famous manga sequels...


I get what you say, but the real reason bordo ain't selling as much as nardo is because the bolt manga is a fucking recap.


----------



## Zef (Dec 21, 2016)

Landon said:


> What basically happens with most famous shitty manga sequels...


FTFY


----------



## Indra (Dec 21, 2016)

Well it's only shit cause it's a recap 

With shitty art 

But yes it's shit.

Both these things can change tho 

Neither of those problems are permanent. The art can improve, and the story can move on too. However then we'll have to judge just how shitty it is after the recap.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 21, 2016)

Klue said:


> Do you guys want the Boruto Manga to fail or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I want is for this recap to fail so they can start pushing new content ASAP.
I'm not even following the recap anymore

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Klue (Dec 22, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> What I want is for this recap to fail so they can start pushing new content ASAP.
> I'm not even following the recap anymore



I can respect that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 22, 2016)

Landon said:


> What basically happens with most famous manga sequels...The higher the series, the greater the dropout. Just put that in your head.



You need to stop with your made up, arbitrary, bullshit. Kishi could make a sequel manga and that shit would sell just as well and have far more of the fanbase excited for it. Case in point Gaiden.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Source (Dec 22, 2016)

Don't want Kishi to come back either, except if he only does the art which isn't happening. We'd just be getting the same BS from before, 100% guaranteed. Kodachi and Ikemoto might be shit but at least there's a chance they'll do better than Kishi, no matter how small it may be. I'll withhold judgement of Boruto until there's actually new content, I can't believe people want it to fail when the recap isn't even over yet.

Then again, maybe none of this will matter if the anime becomes the source material. I really hope not, because I really prefer reading manga...


----------



## Landon (Dec 22, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> You need to stop with your made up, arbitrary, bullshit. Kishi could make a sequel manga and that shit would sell just as well and have far more of the fanbase excited for it. Case in point Gaiden.


I have already explained that gaiden is the worst example of being here, just try to compare this situation with that of other famous manga series.


----------



## Zef (Dec 22, 2016)

Source said:


> Don't want Kishi to come back either, except if he only does the art which isn't happening. *We'd just be getting the same BS from before, 100% guaranteed. Kodachi and Ikemoto might be shit but at least there's a chance they'll do better than Kishi,* no matter how small it may be. I'll withhold judgement of Boruto until there's actually new content, I can't believe people want it to fail when the recap isn't even over yet.


Again. If Kishi is supervising as advertised what gives you the impression you'll get something different? 

Kodachi and Ikemoto are not writing this series to "fix" anything. This hope that they'll do better implies that they even see a problem to begin with. 

This is what I mean @Platypus by a general consensus. 

It's like you guys are projecting your disappointing of the original story on the Boruto series, and expecting all the faults to magically disappear.

Boruto takes place in the same universe as Naruto. It's not an alternate reality. Good luck with getting anything new.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Klue (Dec 22, 2016)

Zef said:


> Again. If Kishi is supervising as advertised what gives you the impression you'll get something different?
> 
> Kodachi and Ikemoto are not writing this series to "fix" anything. This hope that they'll do better implies that they even see a problem to begin with.
> 
> ...



OH SHIT! Zef just went in.





Zef said:


> Boruto takes place in the same universe as Naruto. It's not an alternate reality. Good luck with getting anything new.



Source don't even respond son, just keep it movin'.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Source (Dec 22, 2016)

Zef said:


> Again. If Kishi is supervising as advertised what gives you the impression you'll get something different?
> 
> Kodachi and Ikemoto are not writing this series to "fix" anything. This hope that they'll do better implies that they even see a problem to begin with.
> 
> Boruto takes place in the same universe as Naruto. It's not an alternate reality. Good luck with getting anything new.



I don't think they see a problem with the original series. That doesn't mean Kodachi won't do some things differently from Kishi. That is all meant. I don't want an alternate reality and I don't mind them dealing with the same themes as Kishi, nor do I think all the faults will disappear.

What I wrote only applies if Kodachi is free to do whatever he wants. Of course, as you say Kishi is still the supervisor. I don't think either of us know how much exactly he's involved, but now that the anime has been announced it does seem like he'll be taking charge of things after all, so I actually agree with you, which is kind of what I intended to say in the second paragraph of my post. Nothing will change, indeed.


----------



## Klue (Dec 22, 2016)

Yo, someone hold @Zef back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 23, 2016)

Landon said:


> I have already explained that gaiden is the worst example of being here, just try to compare this situation with that of other famous manga series.



For completely arbitrary reasons. Gaiden is a perfect comparison. Its a sequel to the Naruto series, labelled differently as well, the only difference is Kishi wrote and drew it and it sold 1 million+.

That is sufficient proof that a new era sequel with Kishi would sell just as well, but you desperately try to deny it, in some poor effort to make yourself feel better about Boruto's decline.

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 3


----------



## pat pat (Dec 23, 2016)

@VHS  porn


----------



## Rai (Dec 23, 2016)

Reported the post like 30 minutes ago and nothing


----------



## pat pat (Dec 23, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Reported the post like 30 minutes and nothing


I am gonna try, it's really getting common these days


----------



## Rai (Dec 23, 2016)

pat pat said:


> I am gonna try, it's really getting common these days



It's gone


----------



## Starwind75043 (Dec 23, 2016)

I think a lot of us just want kishi back.   Or like me think the art choices are sub par.



Platypus said:


> *BORUTO-ボルト--NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS-【2】*
> Release Date: December 2, 2016
> Chapters: 4-7
> 
> ...



Thumbs up on the sale's. (that 3rd week drop )

But if it ends not far from vol 1 then there is no shame in  that.


----------



## fuff (Dec 23, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> For completely arbitrary reasons. Gaiden is a perfect comparison. Its a sequel to the Naruto series, labelled differently as well, the only difference is Kishi wrote and drew it and it sold 1 million+.
> 
> That is sufficient proof that a new era sequel with Kishi would sell just as well, but you desperately try to deny it, in some poor effort to make yourself feel better about Boruto's decline.


haha i guess i was right landon was gonna say its still selling good hahahhaha after the drop. this guy is in denial.


----------



## Rai (Dec 23, 2016)

It's selling good

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## pat pat (Dec 23, 2016)

ℜai said:


> It's selling good


Indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 23, 2016)

pat pat said:


> Indeed


pat pat x landon the love is too strong i guess rai wants to get in the mix as well...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Dec 23, 2016)

fuff said:


> pat pat x landon the love is too strong i guess rai wants to get in the mix as well...


 I'll be going after you if you don't stop your bullshit,  and I am pretty *fast  *


----------



## fuff (Dec 23, 2016)

pat pat said:


> I'll be going after you if you don't stop your bullshit,  *and I am pretty fast  *


shouldnt u be telling that to landon


----------



## pat pat (Dec 23, 2016)

fuff said:


> shouldnt u be telling that to landon


No I am saying it to you Kappa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Dec 23, 2016)

My avatar has become a emote


----------



## pat pat (Dec 24, 2016)

ℜai said:


> My avatar has become a emote


It is a cute avie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Klue (Dec 25, 2016)

ℜai said:


> My avatar has become a emote



Only because @pat pat like my style.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 25, 2016)

Klue said:


> Only because @pat pat like my style.


Indeed , won't say it's false.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platypus (Dec 28, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Volume Sales_ 




*BORUTO-ボルト--NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS-【1】*
Release Date:* August 4, 2016* (Digital: August 18, 2016)
Chapters:* 1-3 & 'Naruto Gaiden: The Road Illuminated by the Full Moon'
*Preview: http://www.s-manga.net/omf/omf_978-4-08-880756-0.html

Weekly copies (08/01-08/07): *183,413* [*1st] 
Weekly copies (08/08-08/14): *110,323* [*3rd] 293,736
Weekly copies (08/15-08/21): **36,810* [25th] 330,546
Weekly copies (08/22-08/28): **22,063* [47th] 352,609
Weekly copies (08/29-09/04): **19,705* [37th] 372,314

Estimated amount of copies sold since release: *431,872* as of *November 20, 2016*.


***​

*BORUTO-ボルト--NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS-【2】*
Release Date:* December 2, 2016* | Chapters:* 4-7
*Preview: http://www.s-manga.net/omf/omf_978-4-08-880827-7.html

Weekly copies (11/28-12/04): *116,905* [*5th]
Weekly copies (12/05-12/11): *112,352* [*6th] 229,257
Weekly copies (12/12-12/18): **37,682* [19th] 266,939
Weekly copies (12/19-12/25): **23,069* [----] 290,008
Weekly copies (12/26-01/01):

Estimated amount of copies sold since release: *290,008* as of *December 25, 2016*.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zef (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 28, 2016)

Platypus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Volume Sales_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God forbid the recap take another volume to finish. It'd really sell like shit.

It's wishful thinking that they'd wrap this up next chapter but it'd be nice.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 28, 2016)

Selling like *shit*? Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 28, 2016)

Platypus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Volume Sales_
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Indra (Dec 28, 2016)

Would that be considered bad


----------



## Zef (Dec 28, 2016)

Looks like the second volume will sell 100,000 less.


----------



## Rai (Dec 28, 2016)

It's selling well

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## pat pat (Dec 28, 2016)

ℜai said:


> It's selling well


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 28, 2016)

ℜai said:


> It's selling well

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Trojan (Dec 28, 2016)

The first volume has the flashforward and Mitsuki one-shot (even tho it's boring as fuck). 
The 2nd volume is entirely recap.

The 3rd volume might be better especially if the recap ends next chapter. Which will mean that at least half of the volume will be new stuff. 

I don't think this is surprising frankly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 28, 2016)

pat pat said:


> Selling like *shit*? Lol


Not saying it's gonna sell like 10 copies or something like that. But the sales took around a 100k drop this time around. The next volume might sell 100k-150k. Clearly not outstanding numbers.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 28, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Not saying it's gonna sell like 10 copies or something like that. But the sales took around a 100k drop this time around. The next volume might sell 100k-150k. Clearly not outstanding numbers.


The next volume could sell better than the previous 2 volume if it has new content.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 28, 2016)

lndra said:


> Would that be considered bad


 The reality is no one knows what is considered good or bad in term of sales. Maybe platypus and rai know tho


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 28, 2016)

pat pat said:


> The next volume could sell better than the previous 2 volume if it has new content.


Hence why i said they need to wrap this up fast. The recap that is.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 28, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Hence why i said they need to wrap this up fast. The recap that is.


Next volume is 4 chapters, we are already done with the biggest part of the fight. So we could get new content in the next volume.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 28, 2016)

That's fine. Maybe one chapter of something we haven't seen will be enough to draw in some fans(or bring some back).


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 28, 2016)

pat pat said:


> The reality is no one knows what is considered good or bad in term of sales. Maybe platypus and rai know tho

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## pat pat (Dec 28, 2016)

Zensuki said:


>


It's right though , even i don't know if the sales are good or bad because there are several factors that needs to be taken into consideration


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 28, 2016)

pat pat said:


> The reality is no one knows what is considered good or bad in term of sales. Maybe platypus and rai know tho


Platypus will say it sells like shit.

And delusional Rai will say it sells like its the best thing ever.


----------



## Landon (Dec 28, 2016)

If it sells more than most Shonen Jump manga and the same level as its current pillars (Black Clover and Boku no Hero), it means something ...


----------



## pat pat (Dec 28, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> Platypus will say it sells like shit.
> 
> And delusional Rai will say it sells like its the best thing ever.


 it's not really what platypus said last time if I remember well


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 28, 2016)

pat pat said:


> it's not really what platypus said last time if I remember well


He's just being nice


----------



## pat pat (Dec 28, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> He's just being nice


Maybe he is getting paid by ikemoto  , he sold his soul just like landon


----------



## Zef (Dec 28, 2016)

I don't see how a 100k drop in sales between volumes is good. Especially for a series just starting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 28, 2016)

I am more interested in how the manga sells after this recap.

Tho by then the Boruto anime is out, so what is this manga trying to do? Another recap?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## fuff (Dec 29, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> I am more interested in how the manga sells after this recap.
> 
> Tho by then the Boruto anime is out, so what is this manga trying to do? Another recap?


ikemoto will have to draw the eps...but they are gonna do gaiden...so maybe he will take a hiatus


----------



## Indra (Dec 29, 2016)

I think the sales would be okay if this was a new series unrelated to Naruto, but a continuation of Naruto, it's not doing that well. Recap or not.

Still I'm surprised that people bought this shit, I know I have said this like a million times ... But why do people buy this shit? 

Regardless I'm interested in an entire volume worth of new content via sales. I wonder how it'll go


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 29, 2016)

I sometimes buy stuff just for the art even if I read it before... but well Ikemoto would need to improve lots to even achieve that level 

Like how I bought a BNHA volume just for Bakugou 

Or maybe they buy it to add in their Naruto collection, it is still Naruto by the end of the day


----------



## Rai (Dec 29, 2016)

He who laughs last, laughs best 

Keep waiting for Kishimoto to come back and that Boruto manga gets cancelled


----------



## Platypus (Dec 29, 2016)

Vol.1 was backed by the initial hype and promotion as well as Kishimoto's own one-shot. A drop of 60-70k was to be expected and it's probably going to take quite a few volumes before they ever hit that point again—assuming the new content won't fall flat on its face. (I expect vol. 3 to sell about the same as vol.2)

Still, we're looking at roughly 750,000 copies out of 1,000,000 in print volumes sold so far so it seems Shueisha anticipated these sales figures.

Boruto is currently sitting somewhere between World Trigger and Shokugeki no Souma in terms of tankobon sales. The gap between BNHA and Black Clover is pretty big (408,335 in the first 3 weeks compared to 131,749) but BC is most likely getting a boost next year as a result of the anime adaptation it's getting, whereas BNHA already received its "anime boost".


```
One Piece (83)
*-- 2,000,000 --*
Hunter x Hunter (33)
*-- 1,000,000 --*
Assassination Classroom (ended)
Haikyuu!! (24)
*-- *,750,000 --*
My Hero Academia (11)
Shokugeki no Souma (21)
*-- *,500,000 --*
Bleach (ended)
Boruto (2)
Gintama (66)
World Trigger (17)
*-- *,250,000 --*
Black Clover (9)
Ghost Tits (4)
Saiki Kusuo no Psi-nan (19)
*-- *,100,000 --*
The Promised Neverland (1)
Hinomaru Zumō (12)
Samon-kun wa Summoner (6)
Kimetsu no Yaiba (4)
Straighten Up! (8)
Isobe Isobee Monogatari (12)
Mononofu (ended)
*-- SHIT TIER --*
Takuan to Batsu (ended)
Love Rush! (ended)
```

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Addy (Dec 29, 2016)

ℜai said:


> He who laughs last, laughs best
> 
> Keep waiting for Kishimoto to come back and that Boruto manga gets cancelled


that will never fucking happen if it sells well


----------



## MasterORB (Dec 29, 2016)

If sells well doesn't mean it can get cancel, look at Bleach, is ratings were always low in TOC of Shonen Jump but the volumes sold well and still got cancels has well has Toriko. And we have to look to the sale of the Merch, to because it can make the series gone longer example Dragon Ball.


----------



## Landon (Dec 29, 2016)

MasterORB said:


> If sells well doesn't mean it can get cancel, look at Bleach, is ratings were always low in TOC of Shonen Jump but the volumes sold well and still got cancels has well has Toriko. And we have to look to the sale of the Merch, to because it can make the series gone longer example Dragon Ball.


First: It has never been officially proven that bleach was actually canceled, as far as I know, it was a rumor created by the rushed Bleach's ending and that people took it as truth, but the reality is that bleach was already in its last arc for several years and this was announced.

Second: Toriko was definitely not canceled.


----------



## MasterORB (Dec 30, 2016)

Landon said:


> First: It has never been officially proven that bleach was actually canceled, as far as I know, it was a rumor created by the rushed Bleach's ending and that people took it as truth, but the reality is that bleach was already in its last arc for several years and this was announced.
> 
> Second: Toriko was definitely not canceled.


Here's the thing look for example Hunter x Hunter shouldn't that manga at least be moved or cancel strait up. But it's not you know why, because it sells.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Landon (Dec 30, 2016)

MasterORB said:


> Here's the thing look for example Hunter x Hunter shouldn't that manga at least be moved or cancel strait up. But it's not you know why, because it sells.


HxH is a special case in Shonen jump in every way, it is not the sales that keeps it being published, it is the editorial sector and the title of the manga within the magazine.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MasterORB (Dec 30, 2016)

Landon said:


> HxH is a special case in Shonen jump in every way, it is not the sales that keeps it being published, it is the editorial sector and the title of the manga within the magazine.


Oh really, what about D. Gray-Man, it's still popular but it was moved to other magazine.


----------



## Landon (Dec 30, 2016)

MasterORB said:


> Oh really, what about D. Gray-Man, it's still popular but it was moved to other magazine.


Some manga sell more magazine than tankobon itself.


----------



## MasterORB (Dec 30, 2016)

Landon said:


> Some manga sell more magazine than tankobon itself.


I still Think that's the case, has long the manga sells in tankobon and merchandise sells and so forward even if you bitch about the franchise will still go on.


----------



## Zef (Dec 30, 2016)

Landon you have an excuse for everything.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## pat pat (Dec 30, 2016)

Zef said:


> Landon you have an excuse for everything.


Just like you

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MasterORB (Dec 30, 2016)

Zef said:


> Landon you have an excuse for everything.


There's so many manga that only sell well in volume form, when in the rank's in the magazine are so low. example Bleach and Gintama.


----------



## Indra (Dec 30, 2016)

Are there any Manga which have sold well when rehashing content?


----------



## MasterORB (Dec 30, 2016)

lndra said:


> Are there any Manga which have sold well when rehashing content?


that's a good question


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 30, 2016)

Damn Hunter X Hunter still going strong after almost 2 years of hiatus and no anime adaptation 

I wonder how volume 34 will sale since it got hype content 

*Spoiler*: _HxH spoilers _ 



Hisoka vs Chrollo, DC expedition, and succession war

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## pat pat (Dec 30, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> Damn Hunter X Hunter still going strong after almost 2 years of hiatus and no anime adaptation
> 
> I wonder how volume 34 will sale since it got hype content
> 
> ...


Godamnit Hisoka vs Chrollo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 30, 2016)

MasterORB said:


> that's a good question


Right? I'm wondering if the Boruto Manga is the only Manga which have taken already established content and sold it in Manga form.

Though I mean outside of Night Novels and such being made into Manga content, because I think that's sort of different. Not many people read LN's, at least compared to how many people would watch a Movie for instance.


----------



## MasterORB (Dec 30, 2016)

lndra said:


> Right? I'm wondering if the Boruto Manga is the only Manga which have taken already established content and sold it in Manga form.
> 
> Though I mean outside of Night Novels and such being made into Manga content, because I think that's sort of different. Not many people read LN's, at least compared to how many people would watch a Movie for instance.


Dragon Ball Super is one of this cases.


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 30, 2016)

pat pat said:


> Godamnit Hisoka vs Chrollo


Have you read the fight?


----------



## Landon (Dec 30, 2016)

lndra said:


> Are there any Manga which have sold well when rehashing content?


Several successful manga based on movies, anime, light novels, games and more can be a good example?



SupremeKage said:


> Damn Hunter X Hunter still going strong after almost 2 years of hiatus and no anime adaptation
> 
> I wonder how volume 34 will sale since it got hype content
> 
> ...


Still the overall profits are well below any manga that comes out weekly and has 4 tankobons per year.



MasterORB said:


> Dragon Ball Super is one of this cases.


It sells even less than Boruto...


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 30, 2016)

Landon said:


> Still the overall profits are well below any manga that comes out weekly and has 4 tankobons per year.


If HxH released 4 volumes a year, that shit would be easily in top 3 or 5 for manga sales


----------



## Zef (Dec 30, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> If HxH released 4 volumes a year, that shit would be easily in top 3 or 5 for manga sales


Facts 


pat pat said:


> Godamnit Hisoka vs Chrollo


You into HxH too?


----------



## Rai (Dec 30, 2016)

Damn I didn't knew that DBS volumes sales were that shit

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Zef (Dec 30, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Damn I didn't knew that DBS Manga sales were that shit


In it's defense. The anime is canon so there's no point buying the volumes.

watching > reading


----------



## pat pat (Dec 30, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> Have you read the fight?


  yah



Zef said:


> Facts
> 
> You into HxH too?


 yep lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MasterORB (Dec 30, 2016)

Zef said:


> In it's defense. The anime is canon so there's no point buying the volumes.
> 
> watching > reading


I'm different i prefer, reading than watch preferably Naruto, but Dragon Ball more watching.


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 30, 2016)

pat pat said:


> yah
> 
> yep lol


The fight was hype. Totally worth the wait. And round 2 will definelty deliver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 30, 2016)

Landon said:


> HxH is a special case in Shonen jump in every way, it is not the sales that keeps it being published, it is the editorial sector and the title of the manga within the magazine.



do u ever say bad things about any anime/manga??? like ur mr.positive..seriously what drugs u take???

would be nice if u gave some references to quotes like these.



Zef said:


> Landon you have an excuse for everything.



i know right!!!! hes the defender of anime/manga...to him everything is good..heck he prob loved dragonball evolution live action.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Landon (Dec 30, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Damn I didn't knew that DBS volumes sales were that shit


The sales tripled in the second volume.


Zef said:


> In it's defense. The anime is canon so there's no point buying the volumes.
> 
> watching > reading


Which is not a fact when it comes to Japan, where manga is the most consumed media...


----------



## pat pat (Dec 30, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> The fight was hype. Totally worth the wait. And round 2 will definelty deliver


 Round 2 could easily be my #1 manga fight if it's better than r1 



fuff said:


> do u ever say bad things about any anime/manga??? like ur mr.positive..seriously what drugs u take???
> 
> would be nice if u gave some references to quotes like these.
> 
> ...


 That's rude and it doesn't make sense

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## fuff (Dec 31, 2016)

pat pat said:


> Round 2 could easily be my #1 manga fight if it's better than r1
> 
> That's rude and it doesn't make sense


Read it again... it makes perfect sense, but I see ur protecting ur bae Landon. So cute u got baes back no matter how delusional

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zef (Dec 31, 2016)

fuff is so savage and I love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Dec 31, 2016)

fuff said:


> Read it again... it makes perfect sense, but I see ur protecting ur bae Landon. So cute u got baes back no matter how delusional


 i am protecting your brain, the least dumb shit you say, the safest it is. 


Landon said:


> HxH is a special case in Shonen jump in every way, it is not the sales that keeps it being published, it is the editorial sector and the title of the manga within the magazine.


 this is what he said [above] , and here is your answer: 


fuff said:


> *do u ever say bad things about any anime/manga??? like ur mr.positive..seriously what drugs u take???*


 _He is explaining why HxH isn't getting deleted, and that's your answer to it. _


> i know right!!!! hes the defender of anime/manga...*to him everything is good*..heck he prob loved dragonball evolution live action.


 He isn't talking about the quality of the manga, and if i remember well he never talked about the quality of the manga ( wether it's good or bad or boring or interesting). And you said yourself that he is the defender of anime/manga and then, 





> heck he prob loved dragonball evolution live action.


 It doesn't make sense 
*Spoiler*: __ 



just like the whole post


 , Dragon ball evolution is a live action adaptation of a manga, it is not a manga nor an anime. You can be a defender of manime and manga but also hate the live action. anime/manga=|=live action. He thinks every manga/anime is good according to him ( he is the defender) so i don't see why you are talking about live actions. 
It doesn't make sense with what he said and the logic of your own post is flawed. 
But of course you think i am defending my "bae"


----------



## fuff (Dec 31, 2016)

pat pat said:


> i am protecting your brain, the least dumb shit you say, the safest it is.
> this is what he said [above] , and here is your answer:
> _He is explaining why HxH isn't getting deleted, and that's your answer to it. _
> He isn't talking about the quality of the manga, and if i remember well he never talked about the quality of the manga ( wether it's good or bad or boring or interesting). And you said yourself that he is the defender of anime/manga and then,  It doesn't make sense
> ...


...i would read that but its kinda long....so...ya...all i can see is "bae" so... yepp heres ur couple name....lanat <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 31, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Damn I didn't knew that DBS volumes sales were that shit



Thats because it has a popular anime who's ratings compete with Pokemon. 



fuff said:


> Read it again... it makes perfect sense, but I see ur protecting ur bae Landon. So cute u got baes back no matter how delusional





Got to nibble at the shitty crumbs Ikemoto leaves, since thats all they've got right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Dec 31, 2016)

fuff said:


> ...i would read that but its kinda long....so...ya...all i can see is "bae" so... yepp heres ur couple name....lanat <3


 I excepted that from you


----------



## MasterORB (Dec 31, 2016)

Alright, who's here defend Dragon Ball Evolution, that movie is a crime to humanity it self, and who defend it should be lock away forever.


----------



## fuff (Dec 31, 2016)

MasterORB said:


> Alright, who's here defend Dragon Ball Evolution, that movie is a crime to humanity it self, and who defend it should be lock away forever.


@Landon

do ur thing landon!


----------



## Landon (Dec 31, 2016)

fuff said:


> @Landon
> 
> do ur thing landon!


When did I defend Dragonball Evolution?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zef (Dec 31, 2016)

Dragonball Evolution >>> Boruto Series

Dragonball GT >>>>>>> Boruto Series


Come at me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 31, 2016)

Landon said:


> When did I defend Dragonball Evolution?


i said do ur thing...ur a defender of anime.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 1, 2017)

Zef said:


> Dragonball Evolution >>> Boruto Series
> 
> Dragonball GT >>>>>>> Boruto Series
> 
> ...


Nope, it's funny 


fuff said:


> i said do ur thing...ur a defender of anime.


 If you read my post you would have understand that Db evolution isn't an anime nor a manga


----------



## MasterORB (Jan 1, 2017)

Zef said:


> Dragonball Evolution >>> Boruto Series
> 
> Dragonball GT >>>>>>> Boruto Series
> 
> ...



The thing is, I'm not a fan of GT but had some interesting concepts, but very poor execution.

And Evolution i will say it again it's a crime against humanity it self.


----------



## Indra (Jan 1, 2017)

Saying DB Evolution is better than anything is a joke tbh


----------



## pat pat (Jan 1, 2017)

lndra said:


> Saying DB Evolution is better than anything is a joke tbh


I think that was a joke  , well i except


----------



## Zef (Jan 12, 2017)

So.....no more updates? 

Could it possibly be that it sold nothing in the following weeks?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rai (Jan 12, 2017)

It sold, but it wasn't in the ranking I think 

More than 300k+ for sure


----------



## pat pat (Jan 12, 2017)

Zef said:


> So.....no more updates?
> 
> Could it possibly be that it sold nothing in the following weeks?


Boruto manga sales : O


----------



## Platypus (Jan 12, 2017)

http://www.geocities.jp/jump_manga/jump5.htm#boruto
http://www.mangamag.fr/actualite/actualite-manga/top-20-ventes-de-mangas-japon-decembre-2016/

It fell out of the top 50 after week 4.

Sold 15,918 in week 5. Estimated total sales 31 days after release: 305,926

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Zef (Jan 12, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Estimated total sales 31 days after release: 305,926


That number is still too high.


----------



## Rai (Jan 12, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## pat pat (Jan 12, 2017)

First volume , with the flash forward and kishi's one shot sold around 450k , this volume without any one shot and a recap ( plus digital being released with a bad timing) sold 306000. 
We cannot deny kishi's influence in the sales of the volume 1 tho.


----------



## Rai (Jan 12, 2017)

People still hoping that Kishi might come back

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 12, 2017)

ℜai said:


> People still hoping that Kishi might come back


Oh who knows? It's possible..........as possible as Michael Jackson being alive.....people think he is gonna come back two. 
Different persons, same fight


----------



## Zef (Jan 23, 2017)

Bumping because I want my weekly amusement.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 23, 2017)

Zef said:


> Bumping because I want my weekly amusement.


I think you actually like and care about this manga.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 2


----------



## Divell (Jan 24, 2017)

Indra said:


> Isn't that bad. I wish Sasuke was on there too


Don't you mean Snape?


----------



## pat pat (Jan 24, 2017)

Divell said:


> Don't you mean Snape?


he stopped being so on chap 5


----------



## Divell (Jan 25, 2017)

pat pat said:


> he stopped being so on chap 5


True, now he looks like a younger snape.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 25, 2017)

Divell said:


> True, now he looks like a younger snape.


Interesting


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 25, 2017)

Zef said:


> Bumping because I want my weekly amusement.



No need bro. Shit is a failure,

1.0-1.2 million -> 350k
Gets beaten by Food Wars in popularity votes, isn't even worthy to be in the top 5 of next gen WSJ manga despite Naruto being WSJ's number 2 (or even 1 globally) poster child for over a decade.

It actually is pretty amazing how they managed to turn off so many Naruto fans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Landon (Jan 25, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> No need bro. Shit is a failure,
> 
> 1.0-1.2 million -> 350k
> Gets beaten by Food Wars in popularity votes, isn't even worthy to be in the top 5 of next gen WSJ manga despite Naruto being WSJ's number 2 (or even 1 globally) poster child for over a decade.
> ...


Give me an example of a world-famous manga series's sequel that reaches the same popularity level as the original work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kai D Oars (Jan 25, 2017)

Do you guys think that the anime might give a 'boost' to the volumes?


----------



## Zef (Jan 25, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> Do you guys think that the anime might give a 'boost' to the volumes?


If it's good yes.

Many manga series have gained popularity due to their anime. But those were usually "new" anime, like OPM & AoT. 

Naruto anime has been around for many seasons and viewership has declined over the years so it's unlikely to suddenly gain traction.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Indra (Jan 25, 2017)

I don't necessarily think it needs a boost outside of Manga media, the content itself just needs to improve past the Movie for it to gain an audience


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 25, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> Do you guys think that the anime might give a 'boost' to the volumes?



No, because Naruto got its anime boost over 10 years ago when the anime first started airing. If anything, towards the end of Naruto, it was the manga that kept the anime going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Mar 2, 2017)

356,525 tankobon sold in Japan, 87 days after release.

Go *Here* for other Naruto/Boruto volume sales numbers.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 2, 2017)

Platypus said:


> 356,525 tankobon sold in Japan, 87 days after release.


Dat good or bad? Gimme numbers to compare it to.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Platypus (Mar 2, 2017)

Compared to ongoing WSJ series, it's doing better than World Trigger and Gintama, and worse than BNHA and Shokugeki no Souma.

Compared to other Naruto or Boruto volumes, it's the lowest ever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Trojan (Mar 2, 2017)

sales should, at least slightly, improve for vol 3 since it has a bit less than 50% of new content.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rai (Mar 2, 2017)

That depends on the fans


----------



## fuff (Mar 2, 2017)

Hussain said:


> sales should, at least slightly, improve for vol 3 since it has a bit less than 50% of new content.


ikemoto's art. enough said.


----------



## Ignition (Mar 2, 2017)

Why can't the art be more like this?  I can't get over Ike's anatomy & faces.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 2, 2017)

I was waiting for Landon to defend the series but then I realized I haven't seen him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (Mar 2, 2017)

@Landon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 2, 2017)

Blu-ray said:


> Dat good or bad? Gimme numbers to compare it to.



Gaiden first week = 620k
Gaiden LTD = 1.01 million

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Landon (Mar 2, 2017)

What will I say against people who do not give me, a single example of a famous series, with a sequel that has the same sales of the original work? I'd just be repeating myself...

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 2, 2017)

The next volume comes out in May right?


----------



## Platypus (Mar 2, 2017)

Beginning of May, yes


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 2, 2017)

Landon said:


> What will I say against people who do not give me, a single example of a famous series, with a sequel that has the same sales of the original work? I'd just be repeating myself...



You're arbitrary standards mean nothing Landon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 2, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Beginning of May, yes


That'll be interesting.

Its possible that the sales might increase by a lot since the rehash is over. Especially in the US area.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 2, 2017)

Indra said:


> its possible that the sales might increase by a lot.


By a lot? Not going to happen. 


Indra said:


> Especially in the US area.


Japan > rest of the world in terms of volume sales. Boruto won't be released in the US for a while anyway.

Already posted my prediction for next volume twice: in this thread and in the chapter sticky iirc. I expect no significant increase or decrease for next volume. Sales might start gradually rising from volume 3 onwards.


----------



## Indra (Mar 2, 2017)

Platypus said:


> By a lot? Not going to happen.


You don't think so? I feel like most people weren't buying the volumes because the art wasn't clean, and that the story was recycled.

Shouldn't we expect numbers to go much higher when the art is progressing and that the rehash is over? Or is that too optimistic? 



Platypus said:


> Japan > rest of the world in terms of volume sales. Boruto won't be released in the US for a while anyway.
> 
> Already posted my prediction for next volume twice: in this thread and in the chapter sticky iirc. I expect no significant increase or decrease for next volume. Sales might start gradually rising from volume 3 onwards.


I see 

Why aren't they having sales in the US when VIZ translates it officially?


----------



## Platypus (Mar 2, 2017)

Indra said:


> I see
> 
> Why aren't they having sales in the US when VIZ translates it officially?


They're not selling the volumes yet. Volume 1 goes on sale April 4.



Indra said:


> You don't think so? I feel like most people weren't buying the volumes because the art wasn't clean, and that the story was recycled.
> 
> Shouldn't we expect numbers to go much higher when the art is progressing and that the rehash is over? Or is that too optimistic?


Half of volume 2 was still recap and the art isn't that much better, some characters still look like crap. Iunno, I just don't see peeps jumping back on the bandwagon so soon after jumping off. It's gonna take a while for the sales to get as high as Volume 1 methinks. The anime and the hype that comes with it might help boost manga volume sales a little of course, but I don't expect any significant increases.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ignition (Mar 2, 2017)

Indra said:


> You don't think so? I feel like most people weren't buying the volumes because the art wasn't clean, and that the story was recycled.
> 
> Shouldn't we expect numbers to go much higher when the art is progressing and that the rehash is over? Or is that too optimistic?



It depends how the JP feel about the whole alien subplot. I feel Boruto doesn't have much to expand, he'll get tenseigan or some other powerup to beat up the aliens for good by the end, Sarada perhaps gets to be hokage, and thats it. There's also the fact that not everyone feels comfortable with Ikemoto's drawing style and he doesn't seem to be improving anytime soon 

Alternatively, the series is a decade old or so, old fans won't be so invested into Boruto. Other fans simply left because they were unhappy with the end pairings.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 2, 2017)

Platypus said:


> They're not selling the volumes yet. Volume 1 goes on sale April 4.


Thanks for the heads up! I'll get it for the Mitsuki one shot and the flash forward + Volume Book /w English stuff for Team Konohamaru.




Platypus said:


> Half of volume 2 was still recap and the art isn't that much better, some characters still look like crap. Iunno, I just don't see peeps jumping back on the bandwagon so soon after jumping off. It's gonna take a while for the sales to get as high as Volume 1 methinks. The anime and the hype that comes with it might help boost manga volume sales a little of course, but I don't expect any significant increases.


True. I guess the boost needed really depends on whether or not this upcoming arc is good.



ChronaSE said:


> It depends how the JP feel about the whole alien subplot. I feel Boruto doesn't have much to expand, he'll get tenseigan or some other powerup to beat up the aliens for good by the end, Sarada perhaps gets to be hokage, and thats it. There's also the fact that not everyone feels comfortable with Ikemoto's drawing style and he doesn't seem to be improving anytime soon
> 
> Alternatively, the series is a decate old or so, old fans won't be so invested into Boruto. Other fans simply left because they were unhappy with the end pairings.


Good point 

They probably haven't played down all their cards yet either. We are probably going to be introduced to a lot of new things in the first arc, I mean its possible that we might run into our first group of new characters soon. On that note, I don't think Japan took the art style very well because I remember in Jump Festa of last year, they were joking around that Sarada's skirt was too short. So its not just us who view these designs as _awkward _looking. Granted the quality of the art has improved, but the designs themselves are still tacky.

True. I guess the market is existing fan's who waited this long, and targeting newer fans (younger audience who have not watched Naruto yet).

Some people have moved on from Naruto, and like you pointed out, the old pairing fandoms are most likely here to make fun of the continuation, rather than it being something interesting.


----------



## Ignition (Mar 2, 2017)

The anime has more chance to success than the manga, that's for sure. The animation follows the usual drawing style. Imagine Boruto being animated using Ikemoto's style

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zef (Mar 2, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Compared to other Naruto or Boruto volumes, it's the lowest ever.


A single laugh emoji can't do this justice.

I'll use them all.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Indra (Mar 2, 2017)

ChronaSE said:


> The anime has more chance to success than the manga, that's for sure. The animation follows the usual drawing style. Imagine Boruto being animated using Ikemoto's style

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## pat pat (Mar 2, 2017)

I agree with platypus on this, I don't see the sales increasing by a lot next volume.
But really I doubt the art could be a problem with a good , very good story. Everything depends on this, it's naruto so if you have a good well written plot + cool ass fighting etc etc it's OK. 
Everything depends on the direction they will be taking in the future.
As for the alien plot, it was shit just because it was a last time crap kishi pulled out of his ass, you can give the same aliens to a very good author ( let's say Oda) and he could make it extremely interesting. Also just like everything kishimoto created in this manga, it has a lot of potential if well exploited.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 3, 2017)

Indra said:


> That'll be interesting.
> 
> Its possible that the sales might increase by a lot since the rehash is over. Especially in the US area.





Its time to accept that the majority of the Naruto fandom don;t give two shits about this hack of a sequel. I'll be surprised if the lifteime sales of a Boruto volume ever manages to get past the week 1 sales of Naruto Gaiden.



Platypus said:


> Japan > rest of the world in terms of volume sales. Boruto won't be released in the US for a while anyway.



It will flop even harder in the US.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 3, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> It will flop even harder in the US.


It's not flopping in Japan though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Derael (Mar 3, 2017)

The US isn't the only country outside Japan, you know.... Volume 1 came out today, in France. It might do well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 3, 2017)

And as far as I can see here in France, it's not flopping either. Bought the first volume myself, along with the Gaiden.

As far as manga sales goes, France is only second to Japan.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 3, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Its time to accept that the majority of the Naruto fandom don;t give two shits about this hack of a sequel. I'll be surprised if the lifteime sales of a Boruto volume ever manages to get past the week 1 sales of Naruto Gaiden..


I just want to remain optimistic until it actually fails without a doubt of no return.

I don't necessarily view it as being completely done because most people were turned off with the rehash. But the audience who were interested in the continuation itself, can make a comeback since the first arc is around the corner.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 3, 2017)

Derael said:


> The US isn't the only country outside Japan, you know.... Volume 1 came out today, in France. It might do well.


France is actually the second biggest manga country just after Japan. A success in France can guarantee a world wide success to a series, it's what happened with Berserk right?


----------



## MasterORB (Mar 3, 2017)

Yo be honest I hope it Bombs, everywhere. But that only mine opinion.


----------



## Starwind75043 (Mar 3, 2017)

I think most of jump been down a bit these past few volume release. So wouldn't be shocked if it happened.  as long as it dont pull something stupidly bad i don't think sale would be a issue.  I would imagine also the anime would give it a boost as well since it will be about the actually series


----------



## Klue (Mar 3, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Compared to other Naruto or Boruto volumes, it's the lowest ever.


----------



## Zef (Mar 3, 2017)

My God that hair.


----------



## Rai (Mar 3, 2017)

Derael said:


> The US isn't the only country outside Japan, you know.... Volume 1 came out today, in France. It might do well.


----------



## Indra (Mar 3, 2017)

If they translate those volume books all the way, I'll upload them.


----------



## Rai (Mar 3, 2017)

Indra said:


> If they translate those volume books all the way, I'll upload them.



You mean VIZ?


----------



## Indra (Mar 3, 2017)

ℜai said:


> You mean VIZ?


Yeah.

How much do you think it'll cost anyway?


----------



## Rai (Mar 3, 2017)

Indra said:


> Yeah.
> 
> How much do you think it'll cost anyway?



Digital is $6.99

Paper is normally $9.99, but a lot libraries seems to sell it lower than that.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## pat pat (Mar 4, 2017)

I bought volume one and gaiden.


----------



## Rai (Mar 4, 2017)

pat pat said:


> I bought volume one and gaiden.



Naruto Vol.1 and Gaiden?


----------



## pat pat (Mar 4, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Naruto Vol.1 and Gaiden?


No Boruto volume 1 and gaiden. 
I already have the nardo collection


----------



## Rai (Mar 4, 2017)

pat pat said:


> No Boruto volume 1 and gaiden.
> I already have the nardo collection



Oh ok


----------



## pat pat (Mar 4, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Oh ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 4, 2017)

pat pat said:


> I bought volume one and gaiden.


i brought gaiden too! viz and the jp one.

as for boruto...by ikemoto


----------



## pat pat (Mar 4, 2017)

fuff said:


> i brought gaiden too! viz and the jp one.
> 
> as for boruto...by ikemoto


Gaiden is a piece of drama crap when it comes to the scenario but still, I bought it  
I also intend to buy volume 2 ( even tho it's just recap )

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rai (Mar 4, 2017)

You got the French or Japanese version?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 4, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Gaiden is a piece of drama crap when it comes to the scenario but still, I bought it
> I also intend to buy volume 2 ( even tho it's just recap )


Are you up to buy 70 copies of recap?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rai (Mar 4, 2017)

Volume 4 will be new contents

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 4, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Volume 4 will be new contents


in ugly art

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 4, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Volume 4 will be new contents


You wish. 


fuff said:


> in ugly art


----------



## Indra (Mar 4, 2017)

I might buy Volume 3 depending on the cover art.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 4, 2017)

Indra said:


> I might buy Volume 3 depending on the cover art.


Why is that?  

You're the first guy I know that decides to buy or not a copy depending on the cover art. 
It's kind of weird.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 4, 2017)

Ikemoto's message on Boruto Volume 1 :

When Kishimoto Sensei used to draw Naruto, he used to tell me :" I'm out of time. I won't have the time to draw that so I'm counting on you to do it, Mikio." Early on I was drawing people walking in the street, in the tribune and bad guy's henchmen.
Then he told me :"You're the only one I can give those to, Mikio" And so I ended up drawing Naruto's clones. I even drew some main characters during the publication.
Today, he entrusted his entire manga to me. Too much honor to me.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Indra (Mar 4, 2017)

Takahisa said:


> Why is that?
> 
> You're the first guy I know that decides to buy or not a copy depending on the cover art.
> It's kind of weird.


Well its kind of the deal breaker for me. I don't necessarily want to buy the volumes, because we usually get the VIZ from Rai. 

BUT, the extra stuff from the volumes are really cool. But if the cover is kind of ugly looking then ... I might not want to buy it


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 4, 2017)

Boruto Volume 1 content for the French version :

Chapter 1, 2, 3 + Mitsuki Gaiden
158 Pages of Boruto + 42 Pages for the Mitsuki Gaiden.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 4, 2017)

Indra said:


> Well its kind of the deal breaker for me. I don't necessarily want to buy the volumes, because we usually get the VIZ from Rai.
> 
> BUT, the extra stuff from the volumes are really cool. But if the cover is kind of ugly looking then ... I might not want to buy it


Then you buy it for the extra stuff and for decoration stuff, got it right now. 
You might save up that money and use it to buy anything else from the franchise.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 4, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Boruto Volume 1 content for the French version :
> 
> Chapter 1, 2, 3 + *Mitsuki Gaiden*
> 158 Pages of Boruto + 42 Pages for the Mitsuki Gaiden.


Didn't see it coming


----------



## pat pat (Mar 4, 2017)

ℜai said:


> You got the French or Japanese version?


  I got the French version, ( KANA). I am waiting for volume 2 tho.



Yagami1211 said:


> Ikemoto's message on Boruto Volume 1 :
> 
> When Kishimoto Sensei used to draw Naruto, he used to tell me :" I'm out of time. I won't have the time to draw that so I'm counting on you to do it, Mikio." Early on I was drawing people walking in the street, in the tribune and bad guy's henchmen.
> Then he told me :"You're the only one I can give those to, Mikio" And so I ended up drawing Naruto's clones. I even drew some main characters during the publication.
> Today, he entrusted his entire manga to me. Too much honor to me.


Yeah I saw that too. He is more than a background artist, he used to draw clones,background, villains and even did the design of several villains.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Mar 4, 2017)

All I want is Boruto scans in HQ for my collection


----------



## Ignition (Mar 4, 2017)

I hope he keeps with the ninja theme and not turn it into a dbz beam throwing fest.


----------



## Rai (Mar 4, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Volume 1 was already released in english  ? when ?



Not yet.

That is a preview of Vol.1 by VIZ.


----------

